# 9th Circle Heist:: Abyssal D&D (closed! See OOC thread)



## UniversalMonster (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi all. I am doing pretty well with my current PbP campaign- The Honeymarsh Academy. By this time I have managed to get my mapping system under control and Honeymarsh is going along pretty well. We're in the dungeon part, which is the 'meat' of the adventure, and pretty much the final part.  I want to run a sequel afterwards too. The reason I am establishing this is so that you know I am not going to flake out on the game after kicking it off. I'm really into structure lately- so the game has a beginning, chapter breaks where experience is doled out, and at the end, an ending. 

I'd like to announce this new game: 

*This is an adventure wherein a group of demonic/evil/monstrous characters carry out a heist against an Archdevil's castle.* 

I won't give out too many other details other than your characters are all assumed to know each other, and you all work for the same Demon Lord. 

Character creation guidelines: 

D&D 3.5. 

ECL of 10 15. ECL is equal to the Level Adjustment listed + the monsters hit dice + any character levels. So a Gargoyle with 4HD is ECL 9 (4HD +5LA) before you start adding on class levels. The templates are probably easiest to use.

_ONLY_ these races may be chosen. All of them affect the ECL, some of them severely.  

Ghost: (ECL of +5) - template: core will be human or elven. 
Vampire: (ECL of +8) - template: core race will be human. 
Gargoyle: (ECL of +5)
Nycter (this is in MMIII- ECL +2)
Dretch (Demon): (ECL of +2)
Succucbus (Demon): (ECL of +6)
Half-Fiend (Demon): (ECL of +4) - template: core race will be human. 
Lich (min 11th lvl spellcaster + template adjustment)

Almost any class/prestige class is acceptable (no paladins, haha- unless you have a fallen paladin or something). I had hoped to include more undead, but couldn't find too many undead races with level adjustment. If you know of one and want to use it, let me know.

Full 15th level money (200,000 gp) according to DMG table 5-1. You may shop right out of the DMG or any approved WOTC 3.5 book. Some 3.0 books may also be acceptable. Just ask. 

My preferred method is 4d6 drop the lowest score, arrange as you like. Please roll stats at Invisible castle and link the stat post. 


Me as a DM: 

I'm not big on long flaky pointless conversations between characters. Interesting conversations, yes. Pointless conversations where characters discuss the ale and wenches for 2 pages in order to display their roleplaying prowess.. eh.. not so much. 

I like combats and encounters, and I developed a mapping system to play them out. I won't hesitate to use tactics such as trip attacks, flanking, power attack, etc. So you shouldn't either.

I deal well with action and action-oriented characters. 

I think players who make plans should be rewarded if its a good plan. Even a bad plan is better than no plan.  

I use InvisibleCastle.com to do dice rolling. I generally do all the rolling when it goes into action rounds, but if someone really wants to roll, we can work things out. 

As a DM, I think players should be empowered and I will play by the same rulebook as they do. If I ever overrule something I'll always explain why, and it should be very rare. It may never happen. In real life, I don't use a DM screen. 

That said, the dice are sometimes cruel. I won't fudge the killing roll.  

I love spellcasters. 

I like to give out OOC information and background and expect players to keep OOC and IC information seperate voluntarily. Some players have a skill for playing off the OOC details to create interesting situations. I think this is great.

I don't like arguments or player vs player stuff in general. I think it often derails the fun. I realize I am taking a risk here with an 'evil' campaign, but I'll try and keep it under control.  

If you are interested, please post a character according to the guidelines.

EDITS: Nycter is LA +2, dropped Hezrou and Vrock, raised ECL to 15!


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 23, 2005)

holy cow. I must play this. 

I will use over the weekend to pick or find something i could play.

Never played a evil character, this is gonna be fantastic.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 23, 2005)

Erm really? 
The idea sounds intresting but the math is odd. 
character level should be LA + HD for monsters. 

Vrock LA 8 + 10 HD = 18th char.
Succubus LA  6 + 6 HD = 12th char


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

Some Undead for the list:

Ghost LA +5
Ghast 4 HD + LA 4
Ghoul 2 HD + LA 3
Wight 4 HD + LA 4
Deathlock 3 HD + LA 3
Dessicator 4 HD + LA 3
Gravetouched Ghoul LA +3
Half-Vampire LA +2 (not really undead, but still cool)
Mummified Creature LA +4
Necropolitan LA +0 (-1 level)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 23, 2005)

Evil halfling- you are right. I have been doing it a bit wrong (I've never dealt with an ECL greater than two before!) 

However, I'm still going to go ahead with my plan. I'll drop Hezrou and Vrock from the list, and raise the ECL to 15.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

I want in on this


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 23, 2005)

Ferrix can you give me the sources for all of your monster races? I am definitely going to put in Ghost. I wanted to put in Ghasts and Ghouls (the original concept was going to be ghouls and gargoyles) but they dont have an 'official' level adjustment I could find. 

I don't have Libris Mortis, but I plan on getting it.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

Also, the Nyctar should be LA +2, not +1.

All of those undead are from Libris Mortis, and it includes level adjustments and even monster classes for most of the undead from the MM.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 23, 2005)

I put in Ferrix's Nycter edit. I guess I should add "I don't mind being called on the rule if I get it wrong." to my DMing philosophy. I really don't, as long as it doesn't cause a massive retcon.

Finally- the game will hopefully kick off on October 1st! I definitely won't kick it off before October, and there will be a maximum of 5 characters.


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 23, 2005)

I believed that the charactes where taken oput from the monster manual, i looked in some boxes  that stands under some other boxes, that stands under other boxes.... you got the idea.
Found the monster manual and.... nothing.

Could you provide a list of books? maybe its something i can purchase this evening.

-PaP-


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 23, 2005)

To P&P: 

Well, I meant to use races mainly found in the standard Monster Manual (or in the SRD). But I will accept stuff from any of the WOTC 3.5+ books (and certain 3.0 books such as the miniatures book and the Book of Vile Darkness) that fit what I am going for here. That is- demons, undead, gargoyles, and half-fiends. You should be able to check on http://www.d20srd.org for some things. 

That said, I am ordering Libris Mortis as we speak. And I just like the Nycter from Monster Manual III a lot.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

Peter, you should change your listing of monsters to be LA +X, ECL is effective character level which is equal to HD plus level adjustment plus class levels.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll bite. Looks like an interesting opportunity add me to the list. How do we generate ability scores?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm interested.

Either a gargoyle or a half fiend probably.

Did you mean the racial things to be LA or ECL before classes?

The gargoyle in the srd is 4HD and +5 LA for ECL 9. Are you reducing it down to LA +1 so I could make a 4HD Gargoyle with 11th level fighter or would it be 4HD gargoyle with 6th level fighter to meet the ECL of your game?

If the former I think I will do a gargoyle martial or sneaky character.

If the latter I think I will go for a half fiend warlock once I look over the class stuff more closely.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm interested in this, but am curious as to how you are doing the creatures.  A gargoyle had 4 Racial Hit Dice and a level adjustment +5 for a grand total of ECL = 9.  Then you can add some class levels on top of that.  And if I read correctly, we can't play anything like standard humans?  If so, you'll get surprisingly few spellcasters, as all of the races you listed are crippled by the LA and HD of the races.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2005)

Is quasit available?


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh my yes, I'd love to play this. 

 If there's room of course... I can't make out how many people have expresse definite interest. Anyway, looking at playing a Half-fiend sorceror, or maybe Evoker.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 23, 2005)

To be more clear on my intent, I'm up for playing a Ghost, Dretch, or Half-Fiend. 

Not sure on the class just yet though.

Edit - Swap out Dretch for Incubus/Succubus


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2005)

Is it WotC only books for classes and prcs? Any WotC 3.5 book?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a big soft spot for Dretch, They are the far and away most used demon in my games - 
BoB : dretch sorcerer 11th lvl right?  ooh yeah! 
He made an apperance in my campaign as a purposefully inept spy ment to spill the plans and lure players into a trap. He will have gained a lot of levels since then (was 2nd) but with a -4 int mod will not be a genius.  He is probably brought along as the fall guy, and fed nothing but misinformation about the job and his companions. (Assuming I can get something playable out of this) 
hmm still need point buy for stats. I'll start at 28 and make adjustments when you specify.

Edit: after looking at your other game, I rolled stats on invisablecastle - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=155337
Hoody Hoo!


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 23, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I'm interested in this, but am curious as to how you are doing the creatures.  A gargoyle had 4 Racial Hit Dice and a level adjustment +5 for a grand total of ECL = 9.  Then you can add some class levels on top of that.  And if I read correctly, we can't play anything like standard humans?  If so, you'll get surprisingly few spellcasters, as all of the races you listed are crippled by the LA and HD of the races.




You are correct. Spellcasters will be kinda crippled but they'll still be cool. (And really, crippled is a relative term- you'll be demons and ghosts and monsters adventuring in hell. So there will be a lot of cool things going on. )



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Is it WotC only books for classes and prcs? Any WotC 3.5 book? Are Quasits available




I would say 'any Wotc 3.5 book' but note that I have already restricted races. If it's a book I don't own and you want a spell or an item out of it, you'll have to post the details. It will most likely be approved. Alas, no Quasits- they have no LA. As for your Gargoyle question- I'm not going to reduce the level adjustment, but I did raise the ECL to 15. So you could have 6 levels on top of the gargoyle's ECL 9 to mess around with. 

I'll make the suggested edit above. I know this is a bit unusual.


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 23, 2005)

I like sneaky types Vampire is my choise.

GM: [sblock] Hi. I'm a bit rusty at charcater making. I would love to play but i would need some help on the creation. Normal races to fine for me, but the rules for ECL i dont manage.
I saw some stats for a vampire at d20srd.org. 

Is this the correct ones, the ones you was thinking of?


Vampire:


```
The vampire's powers of persuasion have led more than one weak-willed humanoid into its deadly clutch of intimacy. Though it seems impossible that any child could result from such a union, tales of humanoids possessing some of the vampire's physical and mental prowess abound. These pale, haunted creatures are inevitably cloaked in mystery and deception, for even good aligned descendants of vampires fear retribution from those mistaking them for the undead.
Vampire Bloodline Traits Character
Level 	Minor 	Intermediate 	Major

   1. You gain the indicated bonus on all Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Intimidate, and Perform checks made to interact with vampires.

1st 	— 	— 	+2 on Climb checks
2nd 	— 	+2 on Climb checks 	Stealthy
3rd 	— 	— 	Strength +1
4th 	+2 on Climb checks 	Stealthy 	Resistance to cold 5 (Ex)
5th 	— 	— 	Vampire affinity +21
6th 	— 	Strength +1 	+1 to natural armor
7th 	— 	— 	+2 on Search checks
8th 	Stealthy 	Resistance to cold 5 (Ex) 	Resistance to electricity 5 (Ex)
9th 	— 	— 	Charisma +1
10th 	— 	Vampire affinity +21 	Lightning Reflexes
11th 	— 	— 	Vampire affinity +41
12th 	Strength +1 	+1 to natural armor 	Alertness
13th 	— 	— 	+2 on Sense Motive checks
14th 	— 	+2 on Search checks 	Improved Initiative
15th 	— 	— 	Dexterity +1
16th 	Resistance to cold 5 (Ex) 	Resistance to electricity 5 (Ex) 	Suggestion 1/day (Sp)
17th 	— 	— 	Vampire affinity +61
18th 	— 	Charisma +1 	+1 to natural armor
19th 	— 	— 	+2 on Bluff checks
20th 	Vampire affinity +21 	Lightning Reflexes 	Damage reduction 5/silver
```

[/sblock]


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 23, 2005)

P&P- nope those are bloodlines. You might have to ask for some help from someone on the rules forum or something. People at Enworld are very helpful. 


Finally- like I said: ECL is 15, so shopping money is 200,000.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2005)

Are warlocks from Complete Arcane OK?

How about stuff from Complete Warrior?

What demon prince is the patron?

I'm thinking a half-fiend warlock.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2005)

Here is the srd vampire info.

[SBLOCK] VAMPIRE
Vampires appear just as they did in life, although their features are often hardened and feral, with the predatory look of wolves.
Like liches, they often embrace finery and decadence and may assume the guise of nobility. Despite their human appearance, vampires can be easily recognized, for they cast no shadows and throw no reflections in mirrors.
Vampires speak any languages they knew in life.
CREATING A VAMPIRE
“Vampire” is an acquired template that can be added to any humanoid or monstrous humanoid creature (referred to hereafter as the base creature).
A vampire uses all the base creature’s statistics and special abilities except as noted here.
Size and Type: The creature’s type changes to undead (augmented humanoid or monstrous humanoid). Do not recalculate base attack bonus, saves, or skill points. Size is unchanged.
Hit Dice: Increase all current and future Hit Dice to d12s.
Speed: Same as the base creature. If the base creature has a swim speed, the vampire retains the ability to swim and is not vulnerable to immersion in running water (see below).
Armor Class: The base creature’s natural armor bonus improves by +6.
Attack: A vampire retains all the attacks of the base creature and also gains a slam attack if it didn’t already have one. If the base creature can use weapons, the vampire retains this ability. A creature with natural weapons retains those natural weapons. A vampire fighting without weapons uses either its slam attack or its primary natural weapon (if it has any). A vampire armed with a weapon uses its slam or a weapon, as it desires.
Full Attack: A vampire fighting without weapons uses either its slam attack (see above) or its natural weapons (if it has any). If armed with a weapon, it usually uses the weapon as its primary attack along with a slam or other natural weapon as a natural secondary attack. 
Damage: Vampires have slam attacks. If the base creature does not have this attack form, use the appropriate damage value from the table below according to the vampire’s size. Creatures that have other kinds of natural weapons retain their old damage values or use the appropriate value from the table below, whichever is better.
Size	Damage
Fine	1
Diminutive	1d2
Tiny	1d3
Small	1d4
Medium	1d6
Large	1d8
Huge	2d6
Gargantuan	2d8
Colossal	4d6
Special Attacks: A vampire retains all the special attacks of the base creature and gains those described below. Saves have a DC of 10 + 1/2 vampire’s HD + vampire’s Cha modifier unless noted otherwise.
Blood Drain (Ex): A vampire can suck blood from a living victim with its fangs by making a successful grapple check. If it pins the foe, it drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution drain each round the pin is maintained. On each such successful attack, the vampire gains 5 temporary hit points.
Children of the Night (Su): Vampires command the lesser creatures of the world and once per day can call forth 1d6+1 rat swarms, 1d4+1 bat swarms, or a pack of 3d6 wolves as a standard action. (If the base creature is not terrestrial, this power might summon other creatures of similar power.) These creatures arrive in 2d6 rounds and serve the vampire for up to 1 hour.
Dominate (Su): A vampire can crush an opponent’s will just by looking onto his or her eyes. This is similar to a gaze attack, except that the vampire must use a standard action, and those merely looking at it are not affected. Anyone the vampire targets must succeed on a Will save or fall instantly under the vampire’s influence as though by a dominate person spell (caster level 12th). The ability has a range of 30 feet.
Create Spawn (Su): A humanoid or monstrous humanoid slain by a vampire’s energy drain rises as a vampire spawn (see the Vampire Spawn entry) 1d4 days after burial. 
If the vampire instead drains the victim’s Constitution to 0 or lower, the victim returns as a spawn if it had 4 or less HD and as a vampire if it had 5 or more HD. In either case, the new vampire or spawn is under the command of the vampire that created it and remains enslaved until its master’s destruction. At any given time a vampire may have enslaved spawn totaling no more than twice its own Hit Dice; any spawn it creates that would exceed this limit are created as free-willed vampires or vampire spawn. A vampire that is enslaved may create and enslave spawn of its own, so a master vampire can control a number of lesser vampires in this fashion. A vampire may voluntarily free an enslaved spawn in order to enslave a new spawn, but once freed, a vampire or vampire spawn cannot be enslaved again.
Energy Drain (Su): Living creatures hit by a vampire’s slam attack (or any other natural weapon the vampire might possess) gain two negative levels. For each negative level bestowed, the vampire gains 5 temporary hit points. A vampire can use its energy drain ability once per round.
Special Qualities: A vampire retains all the special qualities of the base creature and gains those described below.
Alternate Form (Su): A vampire can assume the shape of a bat, dire bat, wolf, or dire wolf as a standard action. This ability is similar to a polymorph spell cast by a 12th-level character, except that the vampire does not regain hit points for changing form and must choose from among the forms mentioned here. While in its alternate form, the vampire loses its natural slam attack and dominate ability, but it gains the natural weapons and extraordinary special attacks of its new form. It can remain in that form until it assumes another or until the next sunrise. (If the base creature is not terrestrial, this power might allow other forms.)
Damage Reduction (Su): A vampire has damage reduction 10/silver and magic. A vampire’s natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
Fast Healing (Ex): A vampire heals 5 points of damage each round so long as it has at least 1 hit point. If reduced to 0 hit points in combat, it automatically assumes gaseous form and attempts to escape. It must reach its coffin home within 2 hours or be utterly destroyed. (It can travel up to nine miles in 2 hours.) Any additional damage dealt to a vampire forced into gaseous form has no effect. Once at rest in its coffin, a vampire is helpless. It regains 1 hit point after 1 hour, then is no longer helpless and resumes healing at the rate of 5 hit points per round.
Gaseous Form (Su): As a standard action, a vampire can assume gaseous form at will as the spell (caster level 5th), but it can remain gaseous indefinitely and has a fly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Resistances (Ex): A vampire has resistance to cold 10 and electricity 10.
Spider Climb (Ex): A vampire can climb sheer surfaces as though with a spider climb spell.
Turn Resistance (Ex): A vampire has +4 turn resistance. 
Abilities: Increase from the base creature as follows: Str +6, Dex +4, Int +2, Wis +2, Cha +4. As an undead creature, a vampire has no Constitution score.
Skills: Vampires have a +8 racial bonus on Bluff, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search, Sense Motive, and Spot checks. Otherwise same as the base creature.
Feats: Vampires gain Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, and Lightning Reflexes, assuming the base creature meets the prerequisites and doesn’t already have these feats.
Environment: Any, usually same as base creature.
Organization: Solitary, pair, gang (3–5), or troupe (1–2 plus 2–5 vampire spawn)
Challenge Rating: Same as the base creature +2.
Treasure: Double standard.
Alignment: Always evil (any).
Advancement: By character class.
Level Adjustment: Same as the base creature +8.

Vampire Weaknesses
For all their power, vampires have a number of weaknesses.
Repelling a Vampire: Vampires cannot tolerate the strong odor of garlic and will not enter an area laced with it. Similarly, they recoil from a mirror or a strongly presented holy symbol. These things don’t harm the vampire—they merely keep it at bay. A recoiling vampire must stay at least 5 feet away from a creature holding the mirror or holy symbol and cannot touch or make melee attacks against the creature holding the item for the rest of the encounter. Holding a vampire at bay takes a standard action.
Vampires are also unable to cross running water, although they can be carried over it while resting in their coffins or aboard a ship.
They are utterly unable to enter a home or other building unless invited in by someone with the authority to do so. They may freely enter public places, since these are by definition open to all. 
Slaying a Vampire: Reducing a vampire’s hit points to 0 or lower incapacitates it but doesn’t always destroy it (see the note on fast healing). However, certain attacks can slay vampires. Exposing any vampire to direct sunlight disorients it: It can take only a single move action or attack action and is destroyed utterly in the next round if it cannot escape. Similarly, immersing a vampire in running water robs it of one-third of its hit points each round until it is destroyed at the end of the third round of immersion. Driving a wooden stake through a vampire’s heart instantly slays the monster. However, it returns to life if the stake is removed, unless the body is destroyed. A popular tactic is to cut off the creature’s head and fill its mouth with holy wafers (or their equivalent).

Vampire Characters
Vampires are always evil, which causes characters of certain classes to lose some class abilities. In addition,  certain classes take additional penalties.
Clerics: Vampire clerics lose their ability to turn undead but gain the ability to rebuke undead. This ability does not affect the vampire’s controller or any other vampires that a master controls. A vampire cleric has access to two of the following domains: Chaos, Destruction, Evil, or Trickery.
Sorcerers and Wizards: Vampire sorcerers and wizards retain their class abilities, but if a character has a familiar other than a rat or bat, the link between them is broken, and the familiar shuns its former companion. The character can summon another familiar, but it must be a rat or bat.

[/SBLOCK]

Apply to a 7th level human. Give him the equipment of a 15th level character.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

With the ECL raised, you can include Lich with your other options.  Since a 15th level character can meet the requirements to attain Lichdom (caster level 11).


----------



## Einan (Sep 23, 2005)

If it's still open, I'd dig the opportunity to play an incubus or half fiend assassin.  Gotta love the opportunity to kill a lot of things.

If it's not, by all means, alt me.
Einan


----------



## Aquinas (Sep 23, 2005)

If you still have space and don't mind a PbP newb, I'd love to join this game.  Will you be allowing psionics in the game?  

I'd love to play a psion or if that isn't allowed then a wizard would be my next choice.  I second the comment made though about LA making full casters less appealing.  It would be nice to add something to the list of races with no LA so a primary caster wouldn't be "crippled."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

So I've three ideas...

Idea 1) A drow necropolitan (from Libris Mortis) wizard (necromancer)/cleric/yathrinshee/true necromancer.  It's a real pity that to make a decent necromancer you need to be both a cleric and a wizard... any thoughts on this one?

Idea 2) A ghost (human or elf) rogue/assassin.

Idea 3) A ghost human psion (telepath).


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's my submission:

Drimril, the human rogue/warlock who was so evil and cruel Asmodeus "blessed" him with transformation into a half fiend.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmm, if there's any more space, I have a hankering for a ghost paladin/blackguard.

Then again. I'm in your other game, so if you're full-up. I'll just await your follow-up to HoneyMarsh.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 23, 2005)

Complete Arcane is fine! Warlocks are welcome.  

Complete Warrior is too, but I don't own it so I'll have to see a copy of anythign you want to use from it. 

Yes I will add Lich as a possibility. 

All of the ideas so far are great.

I can't approve anything until I see finished characters- finished all the way down to equipment bought.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2005)

More Possibilities, there is a 3.5 update to the MM2 that includes LA's for several demons and undead, some well under the ECL limit of 15. I'd be interested in playing a Death Night (an LA +5 template). I assume human base?

Here's the link to the Update 

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20030718a


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 24, 2005)

*Havelocke Summerstar*; NE Elven Male (_ghost_); Ranger 10/ECL+5
	
	



```
[B]Str[/B]: 12 +1   [B]Dex[/B]: 26 +8   [B]Con[/B]: -- --   [B]HP[/B]: 80   [B]AC[/B]: 32 ([I]flat 24, touch 31[/I])
  [B]Int[/B]: 13 +1   [B]Wis[/B]: 14 +2   [B]Cha[/B]: 28 +9   [B]BAB[/B] +10  [B]Init[/B] +8  [B]Spd[/B]: 30 (fly 30 ft)
  [B]Fort[/B] +10      [B]Refl[/B] +18     [B]Will[/B] +10
```


```
[B][ABILITIES & MAGIC] [/B]
  Elven weapon proficiencies, Lowlight vision, +2 Search, Spot, & Listen
  checks, [I]Automatically search for hidden/concealed passages w/in 10 ft[/I]., 
  Immune to Sleep effects, [COLOR=White]+2 save vs. Enchantments[/COLOR],
  [B]Favored Enemy (+6)[/B]: Outsiders (evil)
  [B]Favored Enemy (+2)[/B]: Humanoids (elves)
  [B]Favored Enemy (+2)[/B]: Humanoids (humans)
  Wild Empathy, Track, Combat Style I & II, Endurance, 
  Animal Companion (+2 HD, +2 nat amr, +1 str/dex, +2 Tricks, Link, 
      Share Spells, Evasion), Woodland Stride, Swift Tracker, Evasion
  Flight 30 ft. (Perfect Maneuverability), Defection bonus to AC, 
  [COLOR=White][B]Ghost Abilities[/B][/COLOR]: [COLOR=White]Manifestation[/COLOR], [COLOR=White]Draining Touch ([I]dexterity[/I])[/COLOR], & [COLOR=White]Mavolence[/COLOR];
    Turn Resistance +4, +8 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Search, & Spot checks,
    Darkvision 60 ft, [COLOR=White]Immune to mind-affecting effects, Immune to Poison, 
    Sleep, Paralysis, Stunning, Disease, & Death effects, Not subject to 
    critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain, Immune
    to Ability Score damage and Fatigue/Exhaustion effects, Immunity to any 
    effect that requires a Fortitude save[/COLOR] ([I]unless the effect also works on
    objects or is harmless[/I]), Use CHA for Concentration checks, Immune to 
    Death from Massive Damage, Not affected by Raise Dead or Reincarnate, 
    [COLOR=White]Does not breathe, does not eat, does not sleep[/COLOR]
    [U]Rejuvenation[/U] (Su): In most cases, it’s difficult to destroy a ghost through
    simple combat: The "destroyed" spirit will often restore itself in 2d4 days. 
    Even the most powerful spells are usually only temporary solutions. A 
    ghost that would otherwise be destroyed returns to its old haunts with a
    successful level check (1d20 + 10) against DC 16. As a rule, the only way
    to get rid of a ghost for sure is to determine the reason for its existence 
    and set right whatever prevents it from resting in peace. 
    SECRET: Havelocke can be put to rest by any female, not of his family, 
    who expresses true love for him (and means it).
```
RANGER SPELLS MEMORIZED:
1st DC 13 (2): Entangle, Read Magic
2nd DC 14 (2): Protection vs. Energy, Cat's Grace

```
[B][COMBAT][/B]
     Grapple +10 ([I]+11 vs. Ethereal[/I])
     Dexterity Drain*       +18/+13 att,         1d4 ability dmg, 20/x2
     Dexterity Drain*       +16/+16/+11/+11 att, 1d4 ability dmg, 20/x2
      * Incorporeal Touch Attack
     +1 Warhammer           +12/+7  att, 1d8+1 dmg, 20/x3 B, melee
     +1 Short Sword         +12/+7  att, 1d8+1 dmg, 19/x2 P, melee
      --> [i]dual wielding     +10/+10/+5/+5[/i]  
     Gaoler's Point         +19/+14 att, 1d8+1 dmg, 20/x3 P, 110 ft.
      vs. lawful            +19/+14 att, 1d8+2d6+1 dmg, 20/x3 P, 110 ft. 
      vs. evil outsider     +19/+14 att, 1d8+2d6+9 dmg, 20/x3 P, 110 ft.
      vs. LE Outsiders      +21/+16 att, 1d8+4d6+9 dmg, 20/x3 P, 110 ft.
```


```
[b][SKILLS & FEATS][/b]
    Track, Iron Will, Two-Weapon Fighting, Endurance, Skill Focus: Survival, 
    Improved Two-weapon Fighting, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
      Climb               +8  ([i] 6 ranks, +2 mod, +0  misc[/i])
      Hide                +24 ([i] 8 ranks, +8 mod, +8 misc[/i])
      Know (geography)    +9  ([i] 8 ranks, +1 mod, +0  misc[/i])
      Know (nature)       +9  ([i] 8 ranks, +1 mod, +0  misc[/i])
      Know (the planes)   +6  ([i] 5 ranks, +1 mod, +0  misc[/i])
      Listen              +21 ([i]10 ranks, +1 mod, +10 misc[/i])
      Move Silently       +16 ([i] 8 ranks, +8 mod, +0  misc[/i])
      Search              +21 ([i]10 ranks, +1 mod, +10 misc[/i])
      Spot                +21 ([i]10 ranks, +1 mod, +10 misc[/i])
      Survival            +21 ([i]13 ranks, +1 mod, +7  misc[/i])
```
*[EQUIPMENT]*
200,000: Cloak of Charisma +6 (36k), Gloves of Dexterity +6 (36k), +4 Ghost-Touch Padded Armor (64,155), Vest of Resistance +3 (9k), Gaoler's Point "+1 Anarchic-Evil Outsider Bane-Ghost Touch, Comp. Longbow, (50k), Minor Ring of Fire Resistance 10 (12k), Quiver, Clothes, 100 MW Arrows, +1 Warhammer, +1 Shortsword, 25 gp stashed
*Potions*: Eagle's Splendor, Inflict Serious Wounds, (2) Protection vs. Evil, (3) Inflict Light Wounds,

*CHARACTER HISTORY*
[SBLOCK]
    Havelocke was an elf raised by humans. His parents tried for the best, but due to a lack of elven influence in his upbringing, and many bouts of racism coupled with a lack of acceptance with the ladies, he came to loathe himself and his 'parents'.  
    One bright summer night, he declared his undying love for a local girl, and she laughed at him. Adding insult to injury, her brothers came and beat him to within an inch of his life. The next morning, he butchered the girl and fled his hometown. 
    In the years the followed, he made a name for himself as a heartless killer. Thinking to take advantage of his bloodthirstyness, a wandering paladin took it upon himself to channel Havelocke's anger into the hunt. For years they chased down enemies of the paladin's church, demons made manifest and Havelocke found satisfaction in his work.
    However, when Havelocke began to take an interest in the Paladin's daughter, a young cleric of Pelor, the Paladin let him know, in no uncertain terms, that he would never measure up. Havelocke killed the paladin and became a bounty-hunter.
    He amassed a reputation and a small forture for himself when the Blackguard, Rannick, came calling. It seems that one of the many demons that Havelock vanquished was highly regarded by a certain up & coming power in the Abyss. 
    Rannick left with Havelocke's head in a bag but such was the elf's anger that not even death would give him peace. He stalked the lands looking for Rannik so that he could repay the favor. 
    Havelocke never found Rannik, but he did find himself enslaved to a foul necromancer who sold him to a devil. That devil met his end in one of the endless wars fought between devils and demons in the Abyss. So it was the Havelock, now freed, found himself in the abyss. Upon finding the ghost, a powerful demon made him an offer the Havelock couldn't refuse... it would find Rannik for him, if Havelocke agreed to serve it's master.[/sblock]

Here's the Invisibile Castle Links: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=155463
Rolling for HP (9d12+12=80)
# of Ghost Abilities (1d3=2)
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicJar.htm

*Note I*: I rolled my number of ghostly abilities. If I can just go with the maximum number (3, 1 more than I currently have) I'll pick up Corrupting Gaze as I think it fits in well with Havelocke's anger-management issues.

*Note II*: As Havelocke is a ghost, I didn't add in an animal companion as I thought most animals would not associate with any undead creature... even if it was a ranger.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 24, 2005)

Well I've wanted to play in both an Evil or Monster campaign, since this combines both I'm definitly interested, I'm assuming we're to submit a character then you'll choose the finaly group to play!

Also WoTC have rules for how to advance in monster races Here so this might help some of you thinking on going a Vampire or Ghost, also I have Savage Species which contains the LA for most undead and evil outsiders.

When I get back to work I'll post a list of LA's for the creatures I have.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmm...seems intriguing...

How would you feel about a spiked chain warrior?

How would you feel about a Shadowdancer?

Are tieflings permissible PC races?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 24, 2005)

BoB,  Dretch Sorcerer 11

Stats : [sblock]
BoB
Asexual Dretch Sorcerer 11
Chaotic Evil  

Str 15 -- +2 (+2 racial)    
Dex 18 --+4 (+4 item)
Con 24 -- +7 (+4 racial, +4 item +1 level)
Int 8 --  -1 (modified per DMG pg 173)
Wis 14 -- +2
Cha 24 -- +7 (+1 level, +6 item)

Hit Points 137 (2d8+11d4+ 91)
AC 22 (+4 Dex, +5 NAC, +1 Size, +2 deflection)(26 with MA)  Touch 17, Flat 18 
Init +4
BAB +7/+2 , grapple +5 
Speed 20 (base 20, load ?? , light)
Fort +18 (+6 base, +7 con+ 5 vest ), Ref +15 (+6 base, +4 dex, +5 vest), Will +17 (+10 base +2 wis, +5 vest)

2 Claws : +10 (1d4 +2) bite +5 (1d6+1) 
+12 Ranged touch (+7 BAB +4 dex, +1 size) 

Small humanoid, 3'0" tall, 39 lbs, age 655
Spell Like abilities: 1/day scare- DC 19 ; 1/day Stinking Cloud  DC 20 
Summon:  1 Dretch 35% 
SQ : Telepathy 100’, immune to poison & electricity , Fire, Cold & Acid  Resistance 10, 
DR 5/ cold iron or good 
Speaks Abyssal 
Feats:  Nonverbal Spells
Practiced Caster 
Still Spell 
Improved Familiar (quasit) 
Arcane Mastery (CArc)​
Skills 7x5 = 35 (demon) + 11 sorc. = 47  skill points 
12 ..Bluff rnk 5, + 7 chr 
13 ..Hide rnk 5, dex +4 size +4 
7(9)..Spot rnk 5 wis 2 + (2 familiar )
14 ..Move Silently rnk 10, dex +4, 
18 ..Concentration rnk 11 + 7 con 
4 .. Spellcraft rnk 5, int -1
9 .. Disguise(cc) 2 rnk + 7 chr 
3 .. Survival 1 rnk +2 wis 
[/sblock]

Spells : 6/8/8/8/7/5 Cl 13th, DC 17 + spell level 
Known: 
5th -- Teleport, Wall of Force  
4th – Force Orb (10d6) Charm Monster, Greater Invisibility;  
3rd – Haste, Heroism, Non Detection, Dispel Magic
2nd – Alter self, Resist Energy (30pts), See Invisible, Scorching Ray, Detect Thoughts 
1st – Mage Armor, Shield, Lesser Sonic Orb (5d6) Exp Retreat, Nystus Magical Auras 

Equipment: 30 pp 
Ring of Free Action (40k)
Staff of Entrapment 50ch (36.7k) 50ch (dimensional anchor/O. resilent sphere)
Cloak of Charisma +6 (36k)
Vest of Resistance +5 (25k) 
Fingerless gloves of Dexterity +4 (16k) 
Marble Elephant (Baby) (17k)
Amulet of Heath +4 (16k)
Rod : Extend, Lesser 3xday & Silence, lesser  (3k+(6k multiple powers))
Ring of Protection +2 (8k) 


Companions:
[sblock] Feztus – Quasit HD 7, hp 67, init +7, spd 20, fly 50 (perfect) AC 28 touch 19 flat footed 25, BAB + 7 Grapple -2 Atk  2 claws : +12 melee (1d3-1 plus poison) ;  bite +7 (1d4-1) space/reach  2- 1/2 / 0 SQ: alternate form, darkvision 60, deliver touch spells, DR 5/ cold iron or good; Fast healing 2; immune to poison, improved evasion; resist fire 10; Speak with master;  Share spells if within 5’, SR 16
Str 8, Dx 17, con 10, int 11, wis 12 chr 10
Saves: fort+6/ ref +9/ will + 11 
Skills: Bluff +6, Diplomacy +2, Hide + 17, Kn Outer Planes + 6, Listen +7, MS +14, Spot +6, Search +6, Spellcraft +6.  
Poison (Ex): _ fort dc 13, 1d4 dx _
Spell Like Abilities: at will - detect good, detect magic, invisibility (self) ; 1/day - cause fear DC 11, 1/week - commune. 
Fez - unless otherwise noted will be hiding invisiably behind BoB, in his square. Fez is slightly smarter, and will frequently remind BoB about what to do in combat.  Fez knows which vest pocket Baby is in and how to activate it.  Fez will treat his master with sarastic and obviously fake obediance. 

Baby:
Huge Animal (Elephant) 
HD 11d8+55 (104hp) speed 40, AC 15, touch 8 Flat Footed 15; BAB +8/ Grapple +26
Gore +16 (2d8 +15) or –Slam +16 (2d6+10) and 2 stamps + 11 ( 2d6 +5) 
SA: Trample 2d8+15 ref DC 25
SQ Low light & scent 
Saves: fort +12/ref + 7/ will +6 
Str 30, Dx 10, Cn 21, int 2, wis 13 Chr 7 
Listen +12, spot + 10 
Feats: endurance: alertness, iron will SF: listen 
Baby can be summoned 4 times in a month, if killed it reverts back to statue form and can be summoned the next day.  The summons can last up to 24 hours. 
[/sblock]

Background:
[sblock] 
BoB has always been ambitious for a dretch.  He was far more charismatic than his fellows, although not much brighter.  He learned to tap into an inner power, others have guessed that his once mortal soul was a powerful Sorcerer, BoB however had no idea what they were talking about.  He was sent on a mission with some half demons, he disguised himself as a Halfling and infiltrated a town, poorly. He was caught and confessed his employer’s plan, just as was predicted.  He was banished and returned to the Abyss.  Meanwhile the adventures walked into the trap.  

BoB found himself the leader of other dretch and his magic grew slowly,until he was part of a horde that destroyed a group of powerful adventures. He dropped a Nystul’s aura and managed to make off with Baby – a marble elephant.  The elephant was the key to other victories, and his powers grew.  He managed to allay with Quasit who was convinced that an easily manipulated dretch would be a great master.  

Recently BoB unburied a memory of a hidden stash of magic, and he let it slip to a Galabrazu.  The demon brought him along, and through blind luck or subconscious memories BoB managed to avoid traps that destroyed the demon, leaving him with control of a powerful selection of magical aids.   BoB consumed some of the demons essence, and his physical form has become far more powerful, and very hard to kill. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=155486  (hit point rolls) 

He returned to the abyss was seized by a more powerful patron and ordered on a new mission.  The patron fed him a total and complete lie about who he was and what BoB was supposed to be doing, and to who.  BoB may not even know the real names of his companions, while is own true name is carefully (to him) hidden.   He was promised that he will be promoted to a stronger demon, if this quest is successful all the way to Galabrazu! Or to quasit if he fails but survives.   BoB is probably intended as a fall guy, and if any of his companions are reliable – he will be looted before being turned over to the enemy.  His familiar may in fact have these orders. 

Quote : {stupid grin and wave} “So are you not spies like me? We can all not spies be together. “  
[/sblock]

Apperance: BoB is as cute and as personable as possible for a smelly pumpkin shaped demon with short awkward arms. His smile and wave are show profound naiveté... unless perhaps he is faking it? 
He wears a fancy cloak, a ratty vest and gloves with the fingers cut out for claws. He has a staff that is way too big for him strapped to his back


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 24, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Here is the srd vampire info.
> 
> Apply to a 7th level human. Give him the equipment of a 15th level character.





Thanks! Im gonna work on character this weekend.


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 24, 2005)

Sarol

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=155635
Lucky roll  

I'm trying to make sense with a vampire monk.

7 Hp roll http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=155895

Quote "developing"


```
[B]Name:[/B] Sarol
[B]Class:[/B] Monk
[B]Race:[/B] Vampire [Human]
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Evil
[B]Deity:[/B] none

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4 +6(belt)   [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3      [B]BAB:[/B] +8         [B]HP:[/B] 48 (1d12+0 Con)
[B]Con:[/B] 11 +0      [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2      [B]Init:[/B] +X +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2      [B]AC:[/B] X+1(lvl5 monk)+2(wis)+3(ring)         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +X    +X    +3    +0    +X    +X   =13
[B]Touch:[/B] XX              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  +2    +X          +X
[B]Ref:[/B]                   +2    +X          +X
[B]Will:[/B]                  +2    +X          +X

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Unarmed	                  +X     1d6
Quarterstaff MW           +X     1d6/1d6+X     x2

[B]Languages:[/B] common
		  +1 language (int+1)

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Evasion (Ex):At 2nd level or higher if a monk makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals 

half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if a monk is wearing light armor or 

no armor. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of evasion.

Fast Movement (Ex):At 3rd level, a monk gains an enhancement bonus to her speed, as shown on Table: The Monk. A monk in armor 

or carrying a medium or heavy load loses this extra speed.

Still Mind (Ex):A monk of 3rd level or higher gains a +2 bonus on saving throws against spells and effects from the school of 

enchantment.

Ki Strike (Su):At 4th level, a monk’s unarmed attacks are empowered with ki. Her unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons 

for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. Ki strike improves with the character’s monk level. At 

10th level, her unarmed attacks are also treated as lawful weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage 

reduction. At 16th level, her unarmed attacks are treated as adamantine weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to 

creatures with damage reduction and bypassing hardness.

Slow Fall (Ex):At 4th level or higher, a monk within arm’s reach of a wall can use it to slow her descent. When first using 

this ability, she takes damage as if the fall were 20 feet shorter than it actually is. The monk’s ability to slow her fall 

(that is, to reduce the effective distance of the fall when next to a wall) improves with her monk level until at 20th level 

she can use a nearby wall to slow her descent and fall any distance without harm.

Purity of Body (Ex):At 5th level, a monk gains immunity to all diseases except for supernatural and magical diseases.

Wholeness of Body (Su):At 7th level or higher, a monk can heal her own wounds. She can heal a number of hit points of damage 

equal to twice her current monk level each day, and she can spread this healing out among several uses

Flurry of Blows (Ex):When unarmored, a monk may strike with a flurry of blows at the expense 
of accuracy. When doing so, she may make one extra attack in a round at her highest base attack bonus, but 
this attack takes a -2 penalty, as does each other attack made that round. 


[B]Feats:[/B] 	Weapon Focus Choose one type of weapon. You can also choose [B]unarmed strike[/B] or grapple. lvl 1 feat

		Dodge: 1extra feat at lvl 1 human

		Unarmed Strike (automatic monk class)

		Stunning Fist: Base attack bonus +8 (lvl 1 monk extra feat )
		
		Improved Unarmed Strike: monk automatic lvl 1 feat 

		Iimproved Initiative:+4 bonus on initiative checks lvl 3 feat
		
		Combat Reflexes: You may make a number of additional attacks of opportunity equal to your Dexterity bonus. 	

		bonus feat lvl 3 
		
		Improved Disarm: +4 bonus on the opposed attack roll you make to disarm your opponent. bonus feat monk lvl 6 
		
				
		Improved Grapple: +4 bonus on all grapple checks. lvl 6 feat

[B]Skill Points:[/B] (4 +1 (int))x4=20 +5x6=50       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 3+lvl= 10
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance (Dex)                 2    +3          +5
Climb (Str)                   6    +4          +10
Concentration (Con)           0    +0          +0
Craft (Int)                   0    +1          +1
Diplomacy (Cha)               0    +2          +2
Escape Artist (Dex)           6    +3          +9
Hide (Dex)                    8    +3          +11
Jump (Str)                    0    +4          +4
Knowledge (arcana)(int)       0    +1          +1
Knowledge (religion) (Int)    6    +1          +7
Listen (Wis)                  5    +2          +7
Move Silently (Dex)           8    +3          +11
Perform (Cha)                 0    +2          +2
Profession (Wis)              0    +2          +2
Sense Motive (Wis)            0    +2          +2
Spot (Wis)                    5    +2          +7
Swim (Str)                    0    +4          +4
Tumble (Dex)                  6    +3          +9





Skill Points at 1st Level: (4 + Int modifier) x 4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 4 + Int modifier.



[B]Equipment:            	   Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                	    2 gp    2 lb
Monk’s outfit          	            5 gp    2 lb
water/blood skinn          	    1 gp    4 lb
Carriage                 	  100 gp  600 lb
Light horsex2			  150 gp    0 lb
Coffin                         	              lb
Ring of protection +3 	       18.000 gp    0 lb
Ring invisibility              20.000 gp    0 lb
Belt of Giant Strength +6      36.000 gp    0 lb
Ring of Blink                  27.000 gp    0 lb
-*-
Cure light wounds (potion)x10     500 gp    0 lb
Remove fear (potion)              100 gp    0 lb
Haste (potion)x2                 1500 gp    0 lb
Cure serious wounds (potion)x6   4500 gp    0 lb
Barkskin +3 (potion)x4           1200 gp    0 lb
Blur (potion)x4                  1200 gp    0 lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 89.742gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 38 [as human]
[B]Height:[/B] 1,76 mt
[B]Weight:[/B] 75 kg
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] black with stripes of withe
[B]Skin:[/B] light brown
```


*Appearance:* An attractive brownskinned male in his best thirty's. He prefer dark clothes and uses glasses with orange 

or purple glasses.

*Background:* Sarol was a quite high member of the local Monk Monastery. He was in the council and was out on a mission. 

The mission of read and copy some religious text that lied in a old temple of pagan gods. The only problem was the wolfs that 

was observed at the entrance of the temple-cave. For that purpose he had brought some invisibility potions so he did not have 

to kill any animal on his way...

Once outside the temple-cave he drank a potion, and using a fear amount of time, he left the wolfs behind, taking the 

precaution of pick some wolf hair and rub it into his skin, so he was not detected by his smell. 
Once inside he did realize that the cave had a odd smell, but did not think more at it as he get used to it as he walked into 

the cave. He had a map to find a certain wall. Once in a bigger room he lighten a candle to see at the map. He was just 2 

rooms from his objective and careful as he was, he moisten his fingers and extinguish the flame, and moved on...

He touched the false wall behind the small sacrifice altar, and opened the real altar room, the altar room must have a 

ventilation system because some wind stroke his clothes and the sound of whispering commence.
Some seconds later and not noticing where they came from, two vampires was feeding at him, sucking his blood....

He was enslaved by a minor vampire named Talar formerly a scholar as himself. The centuries passed and he never leave the 

cave... Until the day Talar, bored with his presence, found himself a new slave in a young girl. Sarol felt pity for the 

girl, knowing her destiny; she was going to be abused time, after time, after time, again...

Sarol was free. At night he wandered around in the woods and small villages taking pray as he wanted. Sometime he even went 

to some bigger city where his looks maid the more prettier ladies of town his favourite meal. With time he gambles his way to 

have a considerable amount of money. Buying a Medium size house, but that only above ground. 
Downstairs it was a maze with one single false wall 1x1 mt at chest hight. 
There was his coffin, and rest place.

With the house he enslaved a soldier using him to ride his horses and Carriage, and to take care of the house and most of al 

as his guard when he was resting.al as his guard when he was resting.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 24, 2005)

From the Vampire template:

*Creating A Vampire*
"Vampire" is an acquired template that can be added to any humanoid or monstrous humanoid creature (referred to hereafter as the base creature).

A vampire uses all the base creature’s statistics and special abilities except as noted here.

*Size and Type*
The creature’s type changes to undead (augmented humanoid or monstrous humanoid). Do not recalculate base attack bonus, saves, or skill points. Size is unchanged.

*Hit Dice*
Increase all current and future Hit Dice to d12s. 

Undead have no CON score, so you lose those bonus hit points, but all your hit dice change to d12s.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, I'm thinking death night cleric. More to come.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=155903


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 25, 2005)

Put me down as an alt


----------



## Einan (Sep 25, 2005)

I'd like to be considered as a PC.  Would a fiendish Pseudodragon Rogue 8 work?    I'll have the stats worked up and on by Tuesday morning.

Einan


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm not joining this game, 'cause I'm short on time. But if I was to...

The opportunity for playing a ghostly incarnation of perhaps the greatest theif the world has seen just boggles my mind. Walk through walls? Check. Take over host bodies to get past security? Check. Use Telekinesis to set off traps and such? Check. Go ethereal when the bad guys (erm... good guys?) start to chase you? Check. Add those sort of abilities on top of a 10th level rogue's incredible skills and you have an incredible infiltrator, the ultimate spy, and a master burgular all in one.

Damn it. Maybe I'll make up a character if I some time tomorrow. What's the posting rate expected to be on a game like this? I don't think I would have time for more than one every couple days.

Even if I don't get in (with so many applicants, I would certainly understand), this is a great concept for a game, Peter. Kudos.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 25, 2005)

Peter, I'd like to do either a Necropolitan Sorcerer, or a Half-Fiend Cleric.  Let me know which is acceptable or preferrable, and I'll get a character worked up right away.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 25, 2005)

Here's my build. Let me know if I am accepted, and I'll wrap up the rest of the needed information. Bed now. Sleepy.

*Erris Ashburne*

Former 10th level Rogue, deceased







*Background:* Born 55 years ago in the small kingdom of Gylfarn in the small town of Thorn’s Glen, Erris fled the rural life for a shot at success in Capital City. She quickly fell in with the worst of crowds. Although the city was a bastion of law and order in the troubled world, she still found a home in the thriving underground as a burgular and thief. She quickly gained a reputation as being the person to get for your job, and traveled all over Creation working for the highest bidder. Eventually she reached a point where she was bigger than the guild she was part of and decided to go off on her own.

That was mistake number one. Fineas Tolbert, master crime lord and head of the guild, protected what he considered his investment the best way he could. Erris died in her sleep after succumbing to a rare toxin, and a deal with the demon lord _______ insured that her life would not end when her heart stopped beating. Tolbert held sway over the one thing that kept her soul from transcending; her last acquisition; an object of art stolen from the headquarters of the Joint Leaders of the Civil Territories, widely regarded to be the most closely guarded building in the known world. If the small statue was destroyed, she would be able to leave to whatever afterlife awaited. Tolbert promised to free her after 10 years of service.

She worked for Tolbert for thirty long years, but never made it easy. He grew weary of her only recently and gave the statue to the Demon Lord who partnered with him in making Erris what she now is. No such promise has been made by __________ regarding the terms of her service, and she has settled in for a very long existence as a ghost, damned to commit the crimes she did in life for all eternity. She has now served ______ for five years, and been a key element in his plans; spying on rivals, infiltrating forbidden regions, and stealing whatever his black heart desires.

*About this character:* Erris takes a wicked pride in her accomplishments, even in death. The rush of adrenaline and the warm feeling she gets in her cold, dead chest when she steals at _________’s command is the only thing that brings her pleasure in her unlife. She has a barbed tongue and is quick to lash out at _________’s other servants, but realizes that she is only one part of the puzzle and works well with others. Erris prefers to be led rather than lead and quickly becomes apathetic if not busy. Luckily, ________ has kept her very busy as of late…


Age: 55 (apparent 20)
Height: 5’ 3”
Weight: Incorporeal
Hair: Blond, short cropped
Eyes: Lt Brown, almost golden
Class: Rogue
Level: 10
Experience:
Alignment: CN

*Statistics:*

STR: 10
DEX: 25 (19 base +6 Gloves, +1 taken at 4th level)
CON: None (undead)
INT: 12 
WIS: 12
CHA: 20 (+4 Racial, +1 taken at 8th level)

Stats Roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=156013

Hit Points: 35 (6+29, rolls at http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=156014)

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +3 (base +3, CON +0)
Reflex: +14 (base +7, DEX +7)
Will: +4 (base +3, WIS +1)

Speed: 30 (ground), 30 (Fly, perfect maneuverability)

Armor Class:  26 (Base 10, +7 Dex, +4 Cha when manifested, +5 Bracers)

Base Attack Bonus: +7/+2

*Weapons/attacks:*
+17 (+7 Bab, +7 Dex, +3 magic) Dagger 1d4 damage w/ 5d6 backstab

*Skills:*

Balance* +13 (5 ranks, +7 Dex, +1 Luckstone)
Bluff* +11 (5 ranks, +5 Cha, +1 Luckstone)
Climb* +16 (5 ranks, +10 ring, +1 Luckstone)
Concentration +1 (+1 Luckstone)
Decipher Script* +2 (+1 Int, +1 Luckstone)
Diplomacy* +6 (+5 Cha, +1 Luckstone)
Disable Device* +15 (13 ranks, +1 Int, +1 Luckstone)
Disguise* +6 (+5 Cha, +1 Luckstone)
Escape Artist* +14 (6 ranks, +7 Dex, +1 Luckstone)
Forgery* +2 (+1 Int, +1 Luckstone)
Gather Information* +8 (2 ranks, +5 Cha, +1 Luckstone)
Heal +1 (+1 Luckstone)
Hide* +28 (10 ranks, +7 Dex, +8 racial, +2 Stealthy feat, +1 Luckstone)
Intimidate* +6 (+5 Cha, +1 Luckstone)
Jump* +1 (+1 Luckstone)
Knowledge (local)* +6 (4 ranks, +1 Int, +1 Luckstone)
Listen* +17 (8 ranks, +8 racial, +1 Luckstone)
Move Silently* +20 (10 ranks, +7 Dex, +2 Stealthy feat, +1 Luckstone)
Open Lock* +20 (12 ranks, +7 Dex, +1 Luckstone)
Perform* +6 (+5 Cha, +1 Luckstone)
Ride +8 (+7 Dex, +1 Luckstone)
Search* +20 (10 ranks, +1 Int, +8 racial, +1 Luckstone)
Sense Motive* +1 (+1 Luckstone)
Sleight of Hand* +13 (5 ranks, +7 Dex, +1 Luckstone)
Spot* +20 (11 ranks, +8 racial, +1 Luckstone)
Survival +1 (+1 Luckstone)
Swim* +1 (+1 Luckstone)
Tumble* +20 (12 ranks, +7 Dex, +1 Luckstone)
Use Magical Device* +16 (10 ranks, +5 Cha, +1 Luckstone)
Use Rope* +11 (3 ranks, +7 Dex, +1 Luckstone)


*Feats:*
Quick Draw (starting feat, draw a weapon as a free action instead of as a move action)
Improved Initiative (starting feat, +4 bonus on initiative checks)
Flick of the Wrist (3rd level feat, can draw a weapon and make an attack with a single motion, catching opponents flat-footed. May only be used once a round and once per opponent per single combat encounter)
Stealthy (6th level feat,+2 bonus on all Hide and Move Silently checks)
Fly-by Attack (9th level feat, use Fly move both before and after a melee attack)


*Racial Features:*

Draining Touch (Su)
A ghost that hits a living target with its incorporeal touch attack drains 1d4 points from any one ability score it selects. On each such successful attack, the ghost heals 5 points of damage to itself. Against ethereal opponents, it adds its Strength modifier to attack rolls only. Against nonethereal opponents, it adds its Dexterity modifier to attack rolls only. 

Malevolence (Su)
Once per round, an ethereal ghost can merge its body with a creature on the Material Plane. This ability is similar to a magic jar spell (caster level 10th or the ghost’s Hit Dice, whichever is higher), except that it does not require a receptacle. To use this ability, the ghost must be manifested and it must try move into the target’s space; moving into the target’s space to use the malevolence ability does not provoke attacks of opportunity. The target can resist the attack with a successful Will save (DC 15 + ghost’s Cha modifier). A creature that successfully saves is immune to that same ghost’s malevolence for 24 hours, and the ghost cannot enter the target’s space. If the save fails, the ghost vanishes into the target’s body. 

Manifestation (Su)
Every ghost has this ability. A ghost dwells on the Ethereal Plane and, as an ethereal creature, it cannot affect or be affected by anything in the material world. When a ghost manifests, it partly enters the Material Plane and becomes visible but incorporeal on the Material Plane. A manifested ghost can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, magic weapons, or spells, with a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source. A manifested ghost can pass through solid objects at will, and its own attacks pass through armor. A manifested ghost always moves silently. A manifested ghost can strike with its touch attack or with a ghost touch weapon (see Ghostly Equipment, below). A manifested ghost remains partially on the Ethereal Plane, where is it not incorporeal. A manifested ghost can be attacked by opponents on either the Material Plane or the Ethereal Plane. The ghost’s incorporeality helps protect it from foes on the Material Plane, but not from foes on the Ethereal Plane. 

When a spellcasting ghost is not manifested and is on the Ethereal Plane, its spells cannot affect targets on the Material Plane, but they work normally against ethereal targets. When a spellcasting ghost manifests, its spells continue to affect ethereal targets and can affect targets on the Material Plane normally unless the spells rely on touch. A manifested ghost’s touch spells don’t work on nonethereal targets. 

A ghost has two home planes, the Material Plane and the Ethereal Plane. It is not considered extraplanar when on either of these planes. 

Telekinesis (Su)
A ghost can use telekinesis as a standard action (caster level 12th or equal to the ghost’s HD, whichever is higher). When a ghost uses this power, it must wait 1d4 rounds before using it again.  

Rejuvenation (Su)
In most cases, it’s difficult to destroy a ghost through simple combat: The "destroyed" spirit will often restore itself in 2d4 days. Even the most powerful spells are usually only temporary solutions. A ghost that would otherwise be destroyed returns to its old haunts with a successful level check (1d20 + ghost’s HD) against DC 16. As a rule, the only way to get rid of a ghost for sure is to determine the reason for its existence and set right whatever prevents it from resting in peace. The exact means varies with each spirit and may require a good deal of research. 

Turn Resistance (Ex)
A ghost has +4 turn resistance. 

Abilities
Same as the base creature, except that the ghost has no Constitution score, and its Charisma score increases by +4. 

Skills
Ghosts have a +8 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Search, and Spot checks.

*Languages:*
Common, Abyssal

*Class Features:* 
Sneak Attack +5d6
Trapfinding (use Search to find traps with DC of over 25, use Disable Device to disarm magical traps)
Evasion
Trap Sense (+3 Reflex saves vs. traps and a +3 AC bonus vs. traps)
Improved Uncanny Dodge (retain Dex bonus when flat-footed or against invisible opponents, cannot be flanked)
Skill Mastery (take 10 on Hide, Search, and Move Silently tests even when stress or distractions would normally prevent it)

*Equipment:* 
Ring of Climbing, Improved (+10 competence bonus on Climb checks, 10,000gp)
Bracers of Armor +5 (surround the wearer with an invisible but tangible field of force, granting him an armor bonus of +5, 25,000gp)
Immoveable Rod x2 (Once put in place, the rod does not move from where it is, even if staying in place defies gravity, 10,000gp)
Dagger +3, Defending, Ghost Touch (can transfer up to +3 of bonus to AC rather than attack rolls, counts as either corporeal or incorporeal at any given time, whichever is more beneficial to the wielder, 50,000gp)
Gloves of Dexterity +6 (add to the wearer’s Dexterity score in the form of an enhancement bonus, 36,000gp)
Amulet of Proof against Detection and Location (protects the wearer from scrying and magical location just as a nondetection spell does, 35,000gp)
Bag of Holding type III (holds up to 1,000 lb. and 150 cu. ft. in transdimensional space, 7,400gp)
Chime of Opening w/ ten charges (when struck, it sends forth magical vibrations that cause locks, lids, doors, valves, and portals to open, including magical locks cast at under 15th level, 3,000gp)
Rope of Climbing (Upon command, the rope snakes forward, upward, downward, or in any other direction at 10 feet per round, attaching itself securely wherever its owner desires, 3,000gp)
Stone of Good Luck (gains a +1 luck bonus on saving throws, ability checks, and skill checks, 20,000gp)

Total spent: 199400
Wealth:200k


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Bobitron,

Neat write up (love the art).  
1) Ghosts use thier dex for thier melee attacks by default, so you don't *need *weapon finesse.
2) You get Manifestation plus 1d3 of the special ghost abilities, not all of them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 25, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Hey Bobitron,
> 
> Neat write up (love the art).
> 1) Ghosts use thier dex for thier melee attacks by default, so you don't *need *weapon finesse.
> ...





Ahhh, thank you. I've never even read their stuff before last night.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 25, 2005)

Okay! Did a quick edit. I kept three abilities, I hope you consider that fair, Peter. I stayed with Draining Touch, Malevolence, and Telekinesis. Not sure what I will pick for my extra feat. Maybe Fly-by attack? I would drop Dodge, Mobility, and Spring Attack if I did that, freeing up some feats.

Yeah, I'll do that. Take Fly-by Attack as my ninth-level bonus, and I'll choose three others later.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 25, 2005)

Sign me up as a player, or an alternate if the game is full. 

I'd most of all prefer to play a Kyton, if that's even an option. I've been wanting to try one out for a while and this game seems to fit pretty well. He/She/It might be working for a rival diabolic master, or might be bound by magic (Planar Binding or similar spells) to serve the leader of the party. Or he might be a traitor to the party's main enemy, their guide to Hell and an aid to their infiltration of the fortress.
Barring that, a Ghost might be fun.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 25, 2005)

Edited in new feats. I took Quick Draw, Flick of the Wrist, and Stealthy.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 25, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> A manifested ghost always moves silently.



Why do you have ranks in move silently?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 25, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Why do you have ranks in move silently?




'Cause maybe she wasn't always a ghost.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 25, 2005)

As promised below is the LA for various types of undead from the Savage Species book:

Ghost Brute +5 (animals,magical beasts plants only)
Mummy +5
Mummified +4
Spectral +7
Shadow +7
Umbral +5
Wraith +7

I'll post my preferred character latter today.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 25, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Why do you have ranks in move silently?




Yeah, I noticed that a little while ago. I built her as a human and then added the ghost template as though she died with a bunch of rogue levels. I might shuffle some points around, though, giving a better Disable Device and Open Locks. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 26, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed that a little while ago. I built her as a human and then added the ghost template as though she died with a bunch of rogue levels. I might shuffle some points around, though, giving a better Disable Device and Open Locks. Thanks for reminding me!




meh. I really like the fact that she does, you should leave a few points in for flavor.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> meh. I really like the fact that she does, you should leave a few points in for flavor.




Hehe, I really like it too. I didn't want to build a ghost, I wanted to build a woman who became a ghost.

I just noticed Disable and Open are pretty freakin' high anyhow. I'll leave things as they are. Hopefully that Move Silently comes in handy when I want to backstab.


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have updated my character.

I have made him a lvl 1 monk. with feats up to lvl 7 (pending 1 feat). 
Equipment are ready (pending 80.000 to spend)

I'm rusty as hell at character creation, so please check.

I need help to get the abilities stats for him from lvl 1 -> lvl 7. So i can apply the vampire template. 
Any suggestion to lvl 6 feat?
Any suggestion on equipment that i could purchase?

  P&P


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 26, 2005)

This game will only be 4 or 5 characters, and I'll post the final on which ones are approved on OCTOBER 1st. I'll send an email to each person because I realize thats waiting a while. 

(You all have email addresses I can reach, right? Otherwise just check this thread).

Priority will be to cool, well-designed characters. I'll try and pick different types so there isn't any (or much) redundancy. 

You don't need two pages of background story or anything. Maybe a paragraph or so.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 26, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Sign me up as a player, or an alternate if the game is full.
> 
> I'd most of all prefer to play a Kyton, if that's even an option. I've been wanting to try one out for a while and this game seems to fit pretty well. He/She/It might be working for a rival diabolic master, or might be bound by magic (Planar Binding or similar spells) to serve the leader of the party. Or he might be a traitor to the party's main enemy, their guide to Hell and an aid to their infiltration of the fortress.
> Barring that, a Ghost might be fun.





Unfortunately Kyton won't be an option- those are devils. The actual concept here is demons, monsters, and undead who are working against an Archdevil. I think I might allow Yugoloths, but I'd have to see the character first.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 26, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> I'd like to be considered as a PC.  Would a fiendish Pseudodragon Rogue 8 work?    I'll have the stats worked up and on by Tuesday morning.
> 
> Einan




Probably not, depsite the 'fiendish'. 

Demons, gargoyles, and undead.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 26, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> More Possibilities, there is a 3.5 update to the MM2 that includes LA's for several demons and undead, some well under the ECL limit of 15. I'd be interested in playing a Death Night (an LA +5 template). I assume human base?
> 
> Here's the link to the Update
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20030718a




Very useful, thank you! Yes Death Knight would be perfectly ok.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 26, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm...seems intriguing...
> 
> How would you feel about a spiked chain warrior?
> 
> ...




Spiked chain wielders or Shadowdancers are fine- I'm not restricting classes. However, Tieflings probably won't make the list.


----------



## Einan (Sep 26, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> Probably not, depsite the 'fiendish'.
> 
> Demons, gargoyles, and undead.




Doh!  Oh well.    I look forward to seeing the story unfold.

Happy hunting!
Einan


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 26, 2005)

My email.

simonl@broadpark.no

Background scrambled together


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah well, I think I can make it work with a half-fiend then.

Thanks for the response. I shall see what I can cobble up for ya!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 26, 2005)

pencil and paper - 
suggestions for items - 

an amulet of mighty fists +3 is 54k 
Lieber Mortis should have some way to boost turn resistance. 
some sort of cloak of reistance.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 26, 2005)

What about Forgotten Realms?

If it's approved I'll be a Draegloth(specific Drow Half Fiend) Barbarian


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 26, 2005)

I pretty much dislike the Forgotten Realms. Sorry. 

EDIT: You *could* just be a dark elf half-fiend barbarian though, that doesn't bug me too much.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 26, 2005)

im unfamilliar with the monster manuel so I will need statistics,(If you want I can post their stats and you can see if it works)
Draegloth
[sblock]
Draegloth 10
6d10 HD + CON
3 feats
2 claws 1d6
bite 1d8
Large
+12 STR
+4 DEX
+4 CON
darkness 4/day
bab +6
Saves +5 all
(6 +INT) * 6 skill points
+5 natural armor
20 acid cold electricity and fire resistance
10 ft reach
Darkvision 120
Sleep immunity
+2 on saves vs enchantment[/sblock]


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 26, 2005)

Sarol

Quote "There we go"


```
[B]Name:[/B] Sarol
[B]Class:[/B] Monk
[B]Race:[/B] Vampire [Human]
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Evil/Lawful
[B]Deity:[/B] none

[B]Str:[/B] 30 +10     [B]Level:[/B] 7      [B]XP:[/B]21.000
[B]Dex:[/B] 22 +6      [B]BAB:[/B] +8         [B]HP:[/B]48 
[B]Con:[/B]  0 +0      [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 50'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3      [B]Init:[/B] +4     
[B]Cha:[/B] 19 +4      [B]AC:[/B] +8         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +X    +X    +6    +0    +6    +X   =22

[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  +5    +0          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                   +5    +6    +2   +13
[B]Will:[/B]                   +5    +2          +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Unarmed	                   +10        1d8
Quarterstaff MW          +10       1d6/1d6+X     x2
Slam attack		   +10 	     1d6		Saveshave a DC of 10 + ½ vampire’s HD + vampire’s Cha modifier [+4]	      

[B]Languages:[/B] common		  

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

Evasion (Ex):At 2nd level or higher if a monk makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if a monk is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of evasion.

Fast Movement (Ex):At 3rd level, a monk gains an enhancement bonus to her speed, as shown on Table: The Monk. A monk in armor or carrying a medium or heavy load loses this extra speed.

Still Mind (Ex):A monk of 3rd level or higher gains a +2 bonus on saving throws against spells and effects from the school of enchantment.

Ki Strike (Su):At 4th level, a monk’s unarmed attacks are empowered with ki. Her unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. Ki strike improves with the character’s monk level. At 10th level, her unarmed attacks are also treated as lawful weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. At 16th level, her unarmed attacks are treated as adamantine weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction and bypassing hardness.

Slow Fall (Ex):At 4th level or higher, a monk within arm’s reach of a wall can use it to slow her descent. When first using this ability, she takes damage as if the fall were 20 feet shorter than it actually is. The monk’s ability to slow her fall (that is, to reduce the effective distance of the fall when next to a wall) improves with her monk level until at 20th level she can use a nearby wall to slow her descent and fall any distance without harm.

Purity of Body (Ex):At 5th level, a monk gains immunity to all diseases except for supernatural and magical diseases. Wholeness of Body (Su):At 7th level or higher, a monk can heal her own wounds. She can heal a number of hit points of damage equal to twice her current monk level each day, and she can spread this healing out among several uses 

Flurry of Blows (Ex):When unarmored, a monk may strike with a flurry of blows at the expense of accuracy. When doing so, she may make one extra attack in a round at her highest base attack bonus, but this attack takes a -2 penalty, as does each other attack made that round.

-*-
Vampire abilities

Blood Drain (Ex): A vampire can suck blood from a living victim with its fangs by making a successful grapple check. If it pins the foe, it drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution drain each round the pin is maintained. On each such successful attack, the vampire gains 5 temporary hit points.

Children of the Night (Su): Vampires command the lesser creatures of the world and once per day can call forth 1d6+1 rat swarms, 1d4+1 bat swarms, or a pack of 3d6 wolves as a standard action. (If the base creature is not terrestrial, this power might summon other creatures of similar power.) These creatures arrive in 2d6 rounds and serve the vampire for up to 1 hour.

Dominate (Su): A vampire can crush an opponent’s will just by looking onto his or her eyes. This is similar to a gaze attack, except that the vampire must use a standard action, and those merely looking at it are not affected. Anyone the vampire targets must succeed on a Will save or fall instantly under the vampire’s influence as though by a dominate person spell 
(caster level 12th). The ability has a range of 30 feet.

Create Spawn (Su): A humanoid or monstrous humanoid slain by a vampire’s energy drain rises as a vampire spawn (see the Vampire Spawn entry) 1d4 days after burial. If the vampire instead drains the victim’s Constitution to 0 or lower, the victim returns as a spawn if it had 4 or less HD and as a vampire if it had 5 or more HD. In either case, the new vampire or spawn is under the command of the vampire that created it and remains enslaved until its master’s destruction. At any given time a vampire may have enslaved spawn totaling no more than twice its own Hit Dice; any spawn it creates that would exceed this limit are created as free-willed vampires or vampire spawn. A vampire that is enslaved may create and enslave spawn of its own, so a master vampire can control a number of lesser vampires in this fashion. A vampire may voluntarily free an enslaved spawn in order to enslave a new spawn, but once freed, a vampire or vampire spawn cannot be enslaved again. 

Energy Drain (Su): Living creatures hit by a vampire’s slam attack (or any other natural weapon the vampire might possess) gain two negative levels. For each negative level bestowed, the vampire gains 5 temporary hit points. A vampire can use its energy drain ability once per round. 

Alternate Form (Su): A vampire can assume the shape of a bat, dire bat, wolf, or dire wolf as a standard action. This ability is similar to a polymorph spell cast by a 12th-level character, except that the vampire does not regain hit points for changing form and must choose from among the forms mentioned here. While in its alternate form, the vampire loses its natural slam attack and dominate ability, but it gains the natural weapons and extraordinary special attacks of its new form. It can remain in that form until it assumes another or until the next sunrise. (If the base creature is not terrestrial, this power might allow other forms.)

Damage Reduction (Su):A vampire has damage reduction 10/silver and magic. A vampire’s natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

Fast Healing (Ex): A vampire heals 5 points of damage each round so long as it has at least 1 hit point. If reduced to 0 hit points in combat, it automatically assumes gaseous form and attempts to escape. It must reach its coffin home within 2 hours or be utterly destroyed. (It can travel up to nine miles in 2 hours.) Any additional damage dealt to a vampire forced into 
gaseous form has no effect. Once at rest in its coffin, a vampire is helpless. It regains 1 hit point after 1 hour, then is no longer helpless and resumes healing at the rate of 5 hit points per round.

Gaseous Form (Su): As a standard action, a vampire can assume gaseous form at will as the spell (caster level 5th), but it can remain gaseous indefinitely and has a fly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability.

Resistances (Ex):A vampire has resistance to cold 10 and electricity 10.

Spider Climb (Ex): A vampire can climb sheer surfaces as though with a spider climb spell.

Turn Resistance (Ex) A vampire has +4 turn resistance. 


[B]Feats:[/B] 	

Weapon Focus Choose one type of weapon. You can also choose [B]unarmed strike[/B] or grapple. lvl 1 feat
Improved Unarmed Strike: 1extra feat at lvl 1 human
Unarmed Strike (automatic monk class)
Stunning Fist: Base attack bonus +8 (lvl 1 monk extra feat )
Improved Critical: Unarmed: lvl 3 feat
Slow fall : bonus feat lvl 6 
Improved Grapple: +4 bonus on all grapple checks. lvl 6 feat

Vampire feats: 	

Alertness
Combat reflexes:You may make a number of additional attacks of opportunity equal to your Dexterity bonus. 	
Dodge:  +1 dodge bonus to Armor Class against attacks from that opponent.
Improved initiative:+4 bonus on initiative checks 
Lightinig reflexes:+2 bonus on all Reflex saving throws
-*--------------------------------------------------*-

[B]Skill Points:[/B] (4 +1 (int))x4=20 +5x6=50       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 3+lvl= 10
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance (Dex)                 4    +6          +10
Climb (Str)                   6    +10         +16
Concentration (Con)           0    +0          +0
Craft (Int)                   0    +2          +2
Diplomacy (Cha)               0    +4          +6
Escape Artist (Dex)           6    +6          +12
Hide (Dex)                    8    +6    +8    +22
Jump (Str)                    0    +10         +10
Knowledge (arcana)(int)       0    +2          +2
Knowledge (religion) (Int)    1    +2          +3
Listen (Wis)                  5    +3    +8    +16
Move Silently (Dex)           8    +6    +8    +22
Perform (Cha)                 0    +4          +4
Profession (Wis)              0    +3          +3
Sense Motive (Wis)            1    +3    +8    +12
Spot (Wis)                    7    +3    +8    +18
Swim (Str)                    0    +10         +10
Tumble (Dex)                  6    +6          +12
-*----------------------------------------------*-
Bluff	(cha)		           +4	  +8   +12
Search	(int)		           +2     +8   +10
		                            


Skill Points at 1st Level: (4 + Int modifier) x 4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 4 + Int modifier.



[B]Equipment:            	   Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                	    2 gp    2 lb
Monk’s outfit          	            5 gp    2 lb
water/blood skinn          	    1 gp    4 lb
Carriage                 	  100 gp  600 lb
Light horsex2			  150 gp    0 lb
Coffin                         	              lb
Ring of protection +3 	       18.000 gp    0 lb
Ring invisibility              20.000 gp    0 lb
Belt of Giant Strength +6      36.000 gp    0 lb
Ring of Blink                  27.000 gp    0 lb
Cloack of turn resistance +3   11.000 gp    0 lb           
Goggles of Day		        4.500 gp    1 lb
Turbant of Resistance +5       25.000 gp    1 lb
 -*-
Cure light wounds (potion)x10     500 gp    0 lb
Remove fear (potion)              100 gp    0 lb
Haste (potion)x2                 1500 gp    0 lb
Cure serious wounds (potion)x6   4500 gp    0 lb
Barkskin +3 (potion)x4           1200 gp    0 lb
Blur (potion)x4                  1200 gp    0 lb

[B]Money:[/B] 49.242gp XXsp 
[B]Age:[/B] 38 [as human]
[B]Height:[/B] 1,76 mt
[B]Weight:[/B] 75 kg
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] black with stripes of withe
[B]Skin:[/B] light brown
```


*Appearance:* An attractive brownskinned male in his best thirty's. He prefer dark clothes and uses glasses with orange or purple glasses.

*Background:* Sarol was a quite high member of the local Monk Monastery. He was in the council and was out on a mission. 

The mission of read and copy some religious text that lied in a old temple of pagan gods. The only problem was the wolfs that was observed at the entrance of the temple-cave. For that purpose he had brought some invisibility potions so he did not have to kill any animal on his way...

Once outside the temple-cave he drank a potion, and using a fear amount of time, he left the wolfs behind, taking the precaution of pick some wolf hair and rub it into his skin, so he was not detected by his smell. Once inside he did realize that the cave had a odd smell, but did not think more at it as he get used to it as he walked into the cave. He had a map to find a certain wall. Once in a bigger room he lighten a candle to see at the map. He was just 2 rooms from his objective and careful as he was, he moisten his fingers and extinguish the flame, and moved on...

He touched the false wall behind the small sacrifice altar, and opened the real altar room, the altar room must have a ventilation system because some wind stroke his clothes and the sound of whispering commence.
Some seconds later and not noticing where they came from, two vampires was feeding at him, sucking his blood....

He was enslaved by a minor vampire named Talar formerly a scholar as himself. The centuries passed and he never leave the cave... Until the day Talar, bored with his presence, found himself a new slave in a young girl. Sarol felt pity for the girl, knowing her destiny; she was going to be abused time, after time, after time, again...

Sarol was free. At night he wandered around in the woods and small villages taking pray as he wanted. Sometime he even went to some bigger city where his looks maid the more prettier ladies of town his favourite meal. With time he gambles his way to have a considerable amount of money. Buying a Medium size house, but that only above ground. 
Downstairs it was a maze with one single false wall 1x1 mt at chest hight. There was his coffin, and rest place.

With the house he enslaved a soldier using him to ride his horses and Carriage, and to take care of the house and most of al as his guard when he was resting.al as his guard when he was resting.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Pencil & Paper- I'll be making the final decision on character on October 1st. Thank you for your submission!

M:tG2000 - you can check out the d20 srd for Half-fiend stats.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Pencil & Paper!*

Your chacters strength should be 30 (+10), strength roll of 18 +6 from vampire template & +6 from your belt.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on going an Ur Priest? 

So far I'm planning on going a Half-Fiend Cleric, but it seems to make more sense to me that he'd rather steal his powers from the gods, instead of being a true follower of them.

If someone can post the details of the class it would be appreciated.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2005)

Just to make sure my stat roll is down...

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=157543

Half-fiend rogue/fighter/shadowdancer coming right up!

...soon!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Just to make sure my stat roll is down...
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=157543
> 
> ...



Wow you only had to roll 6 times until you got those crazy stats


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 27, 2005)

So far I have characters from Bobitron, Pencil and Paper, Evil Halfling, Lobo Lurker, and ... 

I know a lot of people have expressed a certain amount of interest, but I need completed *correct* character sheets for people to get in. I don't need more than a paragraph of background, but I do need a correct character sheet. I realize this is non standard and kind of unusual, and at this point ECL 15 may look quite daunting. I also hate to be too restrictive (I said no to Kytons, Pseudo dragons and Draegoloths!) but it really isn't meant to be a free for all. By beginning with this tight focus, I hope to overcome some of the challenges of the play-by-post format, such as "so how did this group come to know each other". This is for the benefit of everyone.  

Bottom line: I don't mind min-maxing at all. 

Part of this is turning out to be an exercise in character hacking and hot-rodding, which I applaud. I'm a bit unsure about submissions that come from seemingly inexperienced or more casual players- this is a high ECL game, with a lot of unusual restrictions on character choice, so I had expected mainly very experienced players who know the more obscure rules well enough to make their own characters. This is not to say that newer or more casual players shouldn't apply, but I want to emphasize that rules mastery will be generally expected. 

Game starts in three days! Well, if I have enough players..


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thinking of submitting a Gargoyle. Will post something up soon. (Hopefully before the dead line.)

-Blood


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 27, 2005)

Feel free to post a character sheet here! Even if you are reading this for the first time, just post the character sheet. 

It won't be a first-come first served sort of thing-- I'm going to look and see which characters are the most interesting and correctly put together.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright... I'm getting to work on a Half fiend of some sort now... we'll see what kind of inspiration comes. 

 Thinking of half-Yugoloth, if that's okay... I do love the 'Loths. He'll be contracted to whichever Demon Lord is necessary though, on a long term basis, as an agent who is not quite trusted but is useful enough to make up for it for the meantime at least. After all, a Demon Lord expects betrayal from their servants, right?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 27, 2005)

Half fiends of all types are totally fine, as long as you use the standard half-fiend template. You are free to come up with a "Yugoloth" background (or any background) as long as you don't tie it to some already established setting. 

Looking forward to seeing all of your characters!


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 27, 2005)

All right, the Kyton was kindof a long-shot. I'll try out a Succubus instead, and try to make the most of her charisma. A Blackguard, probably.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm coming along nicely on my Death Knight Cleric, but I need to know my deity options to finish up. I thought Orcus might be good, but I don't want to conflict with your plans. Second, are we still using the 49,000 gp for equipment of a 10th ECL or the 200,000 gp of a 15th? Thanks.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 27, 2005)

To Nephytys: I did consider allowing for the Kyton, but in the end it seemed like I'd have to change too many things around. It would be like allowing for the one elf in the party of orcs. You could have a great story and an explanation and everything for it, but it would end up being just a little offsetting and ultimately a hindrance. 

Starting ECL is now 15th level, so 200,000 gp starting money!

Orcus would be ok as a deity. Orcus in his capacity as lord of undead, would actually be the ideal deity, but I wouldn't force the issue.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, I understand. Besides, Succubi are cool 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=157624


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2005)

lol

*embarrassment*

This is why I hate -rolling- for stats. You generally get either crap scores or suspiciously, nuttily high ones.

Are there guidelines on what constitutes a rolled score that's terrible enough to justify throwing out? I admit I may have been a bit...overzealous. 

This is the first game I've played that used rolled stats, so please bear with me.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey talk about bad stats, check out the hit points I rolled. 

hp (1d12=5, 1d12=8, 1d12=2, 1d12=5, 1d12=9, 1d12=6, 1d12=1, 1d12=2, 1d12=2)

So much for my vision as a front rank warrior lol.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 27, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> *embarrassment*
> 
> ...




I am not restricting you on the stats, I just require them to be rolled on Invisible Castle. If you want to roll a million, zillion times it won't bother me.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 27, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hey talk about bad stats, check out the hit points I rolled.
> 
> hp (1d12=5, 1d12=8, 1d12=2, 1d12=5, 1d12=9, 1d12=6, 1d12=1, 1d12=2, 1d12=2)
> 
> So much for my vision as a front rank warrior lol.




You can reroll all 1's and 2s for hit points.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 27, 2005)

Death knight of orcus sounds fun, I'm thinking I will revise my concept for that. I don't have MMIII, is there a feat in there that grants undead Cha as a replacement for Con hp bonuses? Or is that just a special quality for certain undead?


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 27, 2005)

*Here She is*

Avaniel 

Succubus 6(hd)+6(la) Blackguard 3
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=157624

Alignment: CE
Gender: Female
Height/Weight: 6ft/125lbs

Hit Dice / HP: 6d8+3d10+54 / 100
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30ft, fly 50ft (average)
AC: 35(+13(armour)+3(dex)+9 natural), touch 13, flatfooted 32
BaB / Grapple: +9 / +15

Attack:
Claw +15 melee (1d6+6)
Composite Long Bow: +13, 1d8+1+6+(2d6 against Lawful Outsiders)+(2d6 against Evil Outsiders)+15(when using Divine Might)
Full Attack:
2 claws +15 melee (1d6+6) 
Composite Long Bow: +13/+8, 1d8+1+6+(2d6 against Lawful Outsiders)+(2d6 against Evil Outsiders)+15(when using Divine Might)

Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft

Special Attacks:
Energy Drain: (kiss causes 1 neg level and suggestion to be kissed again) DC  29(10+cha+1/2hd)
Spell-like abilities: At will-charm monster (DC 30), detect good, detect thoughts (DC 27), ethereal jaunt  (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), polymorph (humanoid form only, no limit on duration), suggestion (DC  28), greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are  Charisma-based.
Summon demon: Once per day a succubus can attempt to summon 1 vrock with a 30% chance of success. 

Special Qualities:
Damage reduction 10/cold iron or good 
Darkvision 60 ft. 
Immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10 
Spell resistance 18
Telepathy 100 ft. 
Tongues 

Saves:
Fort: 30 (6+3+6+15)
Ref: 25 (6+1+3+15)
Will: 24 (6+1+2+15)

Abilities:
STR: 22/+6 (15+2(race)+4(enhancement)+1(level)) 
DEX: 17/+3 (11+2(race)+4(enhancement)) 
CON: 22/+6 (16+2(race)+4(enhancement)) 
INT: 14/+2 (8+6(race)) 
WIS: 15/+2 (11+4(race)) 
CHA: 41/+15 (18+16(race)+6(enhancement)+1(level))  

Skills: sp: 102 (8+2x4 + 8+2x5 + 2+2x3) 
Bluff.................. 26 (11+15)
Diplomacy.............. 26 (11+15)
Disguise............... 20 (5+15)
Escape Artist.......... 8 (5+3)
Hide................... 8 (5+3)
Intimidate............. 26 (11+15)
Knowledge(The Planes).. 13 (11+2)
Knowledge(War)......... 13 (11+2)
Listen................. 21 (11+2+8(racial))
Move Silently.......... 7 (4+3)
Search................. 5 (2+3)
Spot................... 21 (11+2+8(racial))
Survival............... 6 (4+2)

Feats:
Cleave
Improved Sunder
Power Attack
Divine Might


DIVINE MIGHT [DIVINE ]
Prerequisites: Str 13, turn or rebuke undead ability, Power Attack.
Benefit: As a free action, spend one of your turn or rebuke undead attempts to add your Charisma bonus to your weapon damage for 1 full round.


Equipment:

Kiss of the Abyss
Mighty (+6) Composite Longbow +1 of Bane against Lawful Outsiders and Bane against Evil Outsiders: 19000gp

1d8, x3, 110 ft., 3 lb., Piercing
Arrows (60)	3 gp, 9 lb.	


Mithral Full Plate +5: 35'500gp 

+13, +3, -2, 35%, 20 ft., 25 lb.


-
Amulet of Health +4: 16'000gp
Belt of Giant Strength +4: 16000gp
Cloak of Charisma +6: 36'000gp
Efficient Quiver: 1800gp
Gloves of Dexterity +4: 16'000gp
Portable Hole: 20'000gp
Ring of Evasion: 25'000gp

Silversheen x4: 1 hour,One vial will coat a single melee weapon or 20 units of ammunition. 1000 gp.

Bless weapon (oil)x5: 500 gp


185'300gp


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> You can reroll all 1's and 2s for hit points.





Okay, re-rolls as permitted for ones and twos

Re-roll 1's and 2's (1d12=2, 1d12=10, 1d12=4, 1d12=2)

Okay 2 more...

More rerolls (1d12=12, 1d12=10)

Brings him up to 81 from 52, bring on the bad guys.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 27, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Brings him up to 81 from 52, bring on the bad guys.




The party are the bad guys.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 28, 2005)

Didn't get the time I expected to work on this today. I'll be doing it tomorrow most likely. I'm sincerely wondering though, what your expectations are as to spellcasters. You say that you expect well made, effective characters, from people who know their way around the ruleset. Yet you also say you like spellcasters... and when we're limited to races that rarely have less than a +4 ECL, a spellcaster clearly falls outside those criteria.

 I'm not trying to pick holes - it's just that I'd like to make a spellcaster, but I'm having trouble getting my head round the idea of how I can make one effective with such a large ECL.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 28, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to pick holes - it's just that I'd like to make a spellcaster, but I'm having trouble getting my head round the idea of how I can make one effective with such a large ECL.




You don't feel you can make an effective spellcaster with between nine and eleven levels? That's a whole bunch of power.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh, sure it's a lot of power - but not compared to a spellcaster with 15 levels. Not even close. Not even with other abilities to make up the difference, because... well, for a pure caster I just don't see stuff like natural attacks and big bonuses to Strength and Dexterity being that big a deal. Neither do spell like abilities have the same power for a pure caster, since if he could drop them and do without the ECL he could have much better spells at his command. 

 Still... I guess I see your point. Maybe I'm losing a sense of proportion somewhere amongst the number crunching. I guess I'll just go for the Half-Fiend wizard that I have a cool concept for, make her to the best of my abilities, and leave other people to worry about power balancing.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 28, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Still... I guess I see your point. Maybe I'm losing a sense of proportion somewhere amongst the number crunching. I guess I'll just go for the Half-Fiend wizard that I have a cool concept for, make her to the best of my abilities, and leave other people to worry about power balancing.




Thanks for taking my post in the way it was meant. When I read it again, it sounded a little pushy. I think I'm a bit full of power, I don't play in high level games. I just reached 7th in my face-to-face game with my wizard and I feel like a freakin' GOD.  

Bring her on! I'd love to see what you come up with.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2005)

Name: Thorn
Race: Human/Half-fiend
Class/Level: Rogue 3/Fighter 4/Shadowdancer 4
Age: 25
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 135

(STR) 28 +9 (+4 racial, +1 levelup, +6 item)
(DEX) 22 +6 (+4 racial, +1 levelup)
(CON) 18 +4 (+2 racial, +2 item)
(INT) 17 +3 (+4 racial)
(WIS) 14 +2
(CHA) 13 +1 (+2 racial)

Alignment: Neutral Evil
AC: 29 (10 + 6 Dex + 8 armor + 4 deflect, +1 natural))
Hit Points: 106/106		
Movement: 30'

HP roll one: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=157851
Clearing 1's and 2's: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=157854

Init: +6
Base Attack Bonus: +9/+4	
Melee Attack: +18/+13		
Ranged Attack: +15/+10
Fort: +15
Reflex: +19	
Will: +10

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skill Points

Type: Native Outsider
Fly speed: 30' avg
+1 natural armor
Claws/bite
Smite Good (Su): 1/day +11 damage to one attack
Spell-Like Abilities:
-Darkness 3/day
-Desecrate
-Unholy blight
-Poison 3/day
-Contagion
-Blasphemy
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Immunity to poison.
Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, and fire 10.
Damage reduction: 5/magic
A half-fiend’s natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage 

reduction.
Spell resistance: 21
Str +4, Dex +4, Con +2, Int +4, Cha +2.

Class Abilities:
Sneak Attack 2d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap Sense +1

3 Bonus Feats

Hide in Plain Sight
Uncanny Dodge
Shadow Illusion
Summon Shadow
Shadow Jump (20')

Skills:	
Disable Device (Int) +13 (10 ranks, +3 Int)
Escape Artist (Dex) +16 (10 ranks, +6 Dex)
Hide (Dex) +30 (14 ranks, +6 Dex, +10 item)
Listen (Wis) +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis)
Move Silently (Dex) +30 (14 ranks, +6 Dex, +10 item)
Open Locks (Dex) +16 (10 ranks, +6 Dex)
Perform (Cha) +6 (5 ranks, +1 Cha)
Search (Int) +17 (14 ranks, +3 Int)
Sleight of Hand (Dex) +11 (5 ranks, +6 Dex)
Spot (Wis) +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis)
Tumble (Dex) +22 (14 ranks, +6 Dex, +2 synergy)
Climb (Str) +18 (9 ranks, +9 Str)
Jump (Str) +18 (9 ranks, +9 Str)
Swim (Str) +18 (9 ranks, +9 Str

Feats
Combat Expertise
Dodge
Mobility
Combat Reflexes
Spring Attack

Fighter Feats
Exotic Weapon: Spiked Chain
Weapon Focus: Spiked Chain
Improved Trip

Languages - Common, Infernal, Abyssal, Celestial

Money - 421gp 5sp

Weapons -	     	
+4 Cold Iron Spiked Chain (To hit +23/+18, Damage 2d4+17, Wgt 15, Special: Reach, +2 Disarm, can Trip, 34350gp)

Armour -			
Blackmail +4 (+8AC, Max Dex +6, 0 Check, 10lbs,	56100gp)
-- Improved Shadow, Silent Moves, Death Ward (as per Complete Arcane)

Gear -				Wgt	Cost
Backpack		2lbs	2
Bedroll			5lbs	2sp
Flint & Steel		1lb	1
Small Steel Mirror	1lb	10
2 Belt Pouches		1lb	2
Waterskin		4lbs	1
MW Thief Tools		1lb	100
50' Silk Rope		5lbs	10
Grapple hook		4lbs	1

Magic -
Cloak of Resistance +5 (25k)
Ring of Protection +4 (32k)
Belt of Giant Str +6 (36k)
Amulet of Health +2 (4k)
Handy Haversack (2k)
Glove of Storing (10k)

Background: 
	Thorn was born into slavery, like many of mixed heritage in the Abyss. There was little of suffering that she did not learn during her years of servitude, and she quickly became adept at avoiding the inhuman eyes of the guards and wardens. As her fiendish traits began to manifest, she embraced the powers as a drowning man might grasp anything at hand to keep from going under. Her strength bolstered, she began plotting to change the cruel, hooked chains of her bondage, into instruments of freedom.

More than one demon was destroyed the night she fled. Cut down by her chain weapon, drained to impotence by her shadowy minion, or a lucky few that she chose simply to avoid, skulking silently past. From there she set about exploring the planes, and making a name for herself as one who can slip past nearly any defense to snatch the prize beyond. Though she counted no fiend a friend, she quickly realized that to live she would have to work for them, even as she nursed her lifetime's worth of grudges and resentment.

Fortunately, fiends frequently wished other fiends to die. Thorn found some comfort in such assignments...a break from her usual sneak and grab missions. Though she never aligned permanantly with a demon lord, she made it a point to advertise that her services were available to any who were willing to pay. After all, if she were a valuable asset for anyone, no one would want her dead. At least, not until she became too powerful to control.

At that point, there might be some 'renegotiation' to indulge in.

--------


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 28, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Didn't get the time I expected to work on this today. I'll be doing it tomorrow most likely. I'm sincerely wondering though, what your expectations are as to spellcasters. You say that you expect well made, effective characters, from people who know their way around the ruleset. Yet you also say you like spellcasters... and when we're limited to races that rarely have less than a +4 ECL, a spellcaster clearly falls outside those criteria.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick holes - it's just that I'd like to make a spellcaster, but I'm having trouble getting my head round the idea of how I can make one effective with such a large ECL.




All power is relative. Everything is a tradeoff. The benchmarks have been realigned and the term "effective" is kind of loaded. 

Think of it this way- say you choose a lich... That's an 11th level caster. If your'e thinking  your guy is not "as powerful as a 15th level wizard?" your'e thinking wrong. It's set up so that nobody else in the party gets to be a 15th level wizard either.  In any case, you  get a lot of compensation- negative energy attacks, permanently paralyzing touch, damage reduction, the ability to just keep coming back indefinitely until your phylactery is discovered... a ton of hit points..  and you still get 11 levels of pure spell casting. 

So what that amounts to is you miss out on spells like Limited Wish and Flesh to Stone. But you get to use spells like Domination. and so on.. and there's always scrolls when you really want to punch out of your weight class. 

I agree it's a challenge, but it's all in fun.

Also? You'll never have to make a fortitude save.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 28, 2005)

Note, I didn't post this as I already posted another character, but Gargoyles make *quite* the front-line fighters. Good natural AC, and the ability to take racial Hit Dice to get size LARGE (+8 str, -2 Dex, +4 Con, +2 natural armor, I think).

I made up a sample character and thought that he was quite scary.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 28, 2005)

Nephytys said:
			
		

> CHA: 41/+15 (18+16(race)+6(enhancement)+1(level))




This is going to be good.  

Although I can't figure out why your saves are so high. There must be a detail I am not getting. I am thinking the +15 added to each one is incorrect...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2005)

Blackguards, like paladins, add their Charisma modifiers to their saves.

It's one of the few reasons why a succubus would make a good blackguard, I guess. They're not terribly strong nor resiliant by demonic standards...but they have massive, bloated Charisma, and thus incredible saving throws when blackguarded.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Note, I didn't post this as I already posted another character, but Gargoyles make *quite* the front-line fighters. Good natural AC, and the ability to take racial Hit Dice to get size LARGE (+8 str, -2 Dex, +4 Con, +2 natural armor, I think).
> 
> I made up a sample character and thought that he was quite scary.




Good point

All that for the size but also -1 on attack and AC.

Now I'm thinking 7HD gargoyle (size large) +5 LA, bar2, ftr 1.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm a bit turned off by all the numbers, to be honest. No chanracter histories?

My character will probably end up the weakest of the bunch, Peter, so I can understand if you pick somebody else due to a better build. No sweat.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 28, 2005)

Eh, -1 size penalty to attacks, +4 size bonus (*cough* strength *cough*) to attack... I think it all works out.  Yeah, you're easier to hit but you move faster, hit harder, grapple better, and have superior natural armor.

 They're only numbers bobitron. No character had been submitted. I was just commenting based on a post I saw about someone thinking of being a front-line fighter. From that metagame perspective, talking numbers makes sense, though I'm the last to min-max every aspect of my characters, I *do* feel that numbers to have a place when discussing character creation.

Also, regarding the succubus, they make killer Marshals as well ("add cha bonus to..." for minor auras). Or just imagine all the crazy power points a Succubus Wilder would have (are psionics allowed?).


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 28, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm a bit turned off by all the numbers, to be honest. No character histories?
> 
> My character will probably end up the weakest of the bunch, Peter, so I can understand if you pick somebody else due to a better build. No sweat.




About a paragraph of background is all I require, other than a correct character sheet. 

I have a couple of reasons for this: 

1) It's more important for me to see a character develop in actual play than to read about his development before play begins. I think it's liberating to treat the character this way. 

2) Some GMs demand several pages of "well written background", but I often find the demand kind of snobby. So I don't want to come off like that. 

3) I'm not big on blather or 'colorful conversation' that doesn't go anywhere. I think it derails the game (dangerous on a Pbp!) and you end up never leaving the "tavern". That said, you will never, ever, ever start in a tavern in anything I run. I realize some people think it's the height of roleplaying (not being sarcastic here, either!) to roleplay the merchant when the character has to buy a new sword to the point that they haggle for hours. I've been in that exact game before. 

4) It often complicates things in a needless and noisy way. Like if one guy has a detail in his several pages of background about hating all orcs, and I put an orcish npc in anyhow, and then his character starts throwing an IC hissy (which is probably a lot of awesome dramatic fun for that one player, since he is roleplaying) the rest of the group can be left in an awkward situation where they end up as background characters and audience members to the one guy who needs to explore his psychological problems with orcs. Again- I'm not being sarastic about that, because I've been in that game too. 

That seems counterintuitive given the "drama is everything, roleplaying not roll-playing!" philosophy of the last decade or so, right? But seriously, this way is more functional and will keep everyone engaged in a good way.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 28, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Blackguards, like paladins, add their Charisma modifiers to their saves.
> 
> It's one of the few reasons why a succubus would make a good blackguard, I guess. They're not terribly strong nor resiliant by demonic standards...but they have massive, bloated Charisma, and thus incredible saving throws when blackguarded.




Holy crap, now I'm terrified.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 28, 2005)

First, thanks for correcting my spelling in your quote, Peter. No need to spread my mistakes around, I make enough as it is without having to see them twice.  

Second, I hear you. I'm starting to think this might not be the game for me, though. Can you sign me up as an alternate, perhaps? I'll keep an eye on the game and if the time comes where you need another player, I'll decide after I've seen some IC play. No insult meant, of course, I'm just intimidated by all these numbers. Maybe it comes from playing non-core races at this level, but it's a bit of a shock for me to see a forty-whatever stat.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 28, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> My character will probably end up the weakest of the bunch, Peter, so I can understand if you pick somebody else due to a better build. No sweat.




No, don't sweat it! It's not the raw firepower of the build that is important, so much that the build has to be correct. And, you know.. cool or unique somehow. 

It's a heist. have you ever seen the Italian Job or Reservoir Dogs? You have the wheelman, the muscle, the brains, the demolitions guy, etc. Everyone has a niche. 

This will be the same... except involving monstrous D&D characters in hell.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2005)

Large size is also good for reach.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 28, 2005)

If you are just now reading this and are wondering if you can submit a character- you still can! I haven't started the game yet and only a couple of characters have been submitted. 

Players announced October 1st, and the 1st post should appear then. As of this writing there are still three days to submit a character. 

To recap: 

This is a Play By Post game about demonic characters who are dispatched to steal something important from an Archdevil's castle. 

All of the characters are demonic or undead characters, ECL 15. Succubus, Dretch, half-fiends, lich, vampires, etc. Most WOTC 3.5 sources are approved. Libris Mortis is a favorite. 

Also allowing for gargoyle or nycter characters. 

The ECL is equal to Level Adjustment+monster HD+any character levels. Example: A gargoyle with a level adjustment (LA) of +5 and 4HD is ECL 9 and can add on 6 levels of whatever. A Succubus is LA of 6 with 6HD. She is ECL 12, and can add on three levels. 

Roll standard stats (4d6+drop lowest) at invisiblecastle.com

Only about a paragraph of background is required, but the character sheet has to be correct. 

200,000 gp starting gold to equip your character. 

Read through the thread and ask any questions you like! October 1st!


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 28, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Second, I hear you. I'm starting to think this might not be the game for me, though. Can you sign me up as an alternate, perhaps? I'll keep an eye on the game and if the time comes where you need another player, I'll decide after I've seen some IC play. No insult meant, of course, I'm just intimidated by all these numbers. Maybe it comes from playing non-core races at this level, but it's a bit of a shock for me to see a forty-whatever stat.




No offense taken! But don't be too intimidated by the numbers. I guarantee that D&D can handle it without breaking. I found this out this last year when my main campaign went all the way to 20th. I'll keep you in mind as an alternate in case you change your mind.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 28, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> I'll keep you in mind as an alternate in case you change your mind.




Thanks a bunch. I'll keep an eye on things.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2005)

*Haakon the Gargoyle*

7 HD Gargoyle and ftr 2 bar 1.

Large monstrous humanoid move 50, fly 60 average

Str 16 +12 = 28 (+9) [34 (+12)]
Dex 11 +2 +1= 14 (+2)
Con 13 +12 +1 = 26 (+8)
Int 10 -4 = 6 (-2)
Wis 12 = 12 (+1)
Cha 9 -4 = 5 (-3)

HD 7d8+2d10+1d12 + 80
hp 141 (3, 10, 5, 6, 7, 5, 7, 5, 5, 8 +80) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=158767 re roll http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=158769 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=158770 re roll forgot the first should be maxed so didn't reroll.

F +23 (+5 gargoyle +3 ftr +2 brb +8 con +5 resistance)
R +12 (+5 gar +2 dex +5 res)
W +8 (+2 gar +1 wis +5 res)

BAB +10
Grapple +26 (+10, +12, +4)

Attack +26(+28 vs. lawful outsiders) adamantine two handed sword +4 lawful bane (3d6+18+4(+2 +2d6 vs. lawful outsiders)).

Full attack +26 adamantine Two handed sword +4 lawful bane (3d6+22), bite +20 d8+6, gore d8+6. 

AC 26 (10+ 6 natural +5 armor (chain shirt +1) +6 shield (large shield +4) +2 dex, -1 size), touch 11, flat footed 24

Feats: Multiattack, Combat Reflexes, Awesome Blow, Extra Rage, Power Attack, Improved Bull Rush 

Skills: Spot +16 (13 ranks, +2 racial, +1 wisdom).

DR 10/magic, fire resistance 10, no crits or sneak attacks.

200K gp:
36 K Belt of giant strength +6
36 K Major fortification +1 chain shirt
36 K animated +4 large steel shield 
53 K adamantine +4 lawful outsider bane large two handed sword +4 
25 K cloak of resistance +5
12 K ring of energy resistance Minor

Stats 9,12,10,13,16,11.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=158289

Advancement +2 on stats from 4 and 8 HD.

Gargoyle +4 Strength, +4 Dexterity, +8 Constitution, –4 Intelligence, –4 Charisma.

Large +8 Str, -2 Dex, +4 Con

Net +12 str, +2 Dex, +12 con, -4 int, -4 cha, +2 discretionary.

other large factors -1 AC, -1 attack, +2 natural Armor, 10 ft reach, damage increases by a die for weapons, grapple and other effects modified as well.

Gargoyle aspects: 

—A gargoyle’s base land speed is 40 feet. It also has a fly speed of 60 feet (average).
—Darkvision out to 60 feet.
—Racial Skills: A gargoyle’s monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 7 x [7] (2 + Int modifier). Its class skills are Hide, Listen, and Spot. A gargoyle has a +2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks, and an additional +8 bonus on Hide checks when it is concealed against a background of stone.
—Racial Feats: A gargoyle’s monstrous humanoid levels give it two feats.
— +4 natural armor bonus.
—Special Qualities (see above): Damage reduction 10/magic, freeze.
—Automatic Languages: Common. Bonus Languages: Auran, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Giant, Terran.
—Favored Class: Fighter.
Freeze (Ex): A gargoyle can hold itself so still it appears to be a statue. An observer must succeed on a DC 20 Spot check to notice the gargoyle is really alive.
2 claws d6, bite d8, gore d8
A gargoyle’s natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

History

Haakon was born to a clutch of gargoyle's on Lord Orcus' layer of the abyss. Raised to fight Orcus' many enemies Haakon is a snarling predator who likes to bat around prey with his huge sword as they come within his reach. Fanatically devoted to his lord he goes on missions wherever the demon says to go and with whatever demonic or undead minions the lord decides. As long as Haakon is allowed to destroy creatures and things, he is happy to serve his lord's dark ends.

Going for the large gargoyle with reach and combat reflexes. The muscle.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 28, 2005)

At someone's mention of using an advanced Gargoyle, my imagination went wild.  I'll have the background up today.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Heartless
[B]Class:[/B] Advanced Gargoyle (7HD) Fighter 3
[B]Race:[/B] Gargoyle
[B]Size:[/B] Large
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Evil
[B]Deity:[/B] Erythnul

[B]Str:[/B] 30 +10           [B]Level:[/B] 15       [B]XP:[/B] 105,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1            [B]BAB:[/B] +10/+5     [B]HP:[/B] 162 (7d8 + 3d10 + 100)
[B]Con:[/B] 30 +10           [B]Grapple:[/B] +24    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 10/magic
[B]Int:[/B]  9 -1            [B]Speed:[/B]30', 60'f [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1            [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +--
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1            [B]ACP:[/B] -3         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +13   +0    +1    -1    +6    +0    29
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 28

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +10   +5    +20
[B]Ref:[/B]                       6    +1    +5    +12
[B]Will:[/B]                      6    +1    +7    +14

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Heartcrusher              +20     3d6+16       20x4
Longbow                   +11     2d6+11       20x3
Claw                      +19     1d6+10       20x2
Bite                      +19     1d8+10       20x2
Gore                      +19     1d8+10       20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60ft.,
Fly speed 60ft (average),
+2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks
+8 bonus to Hide checks when concealed against stone,
+6 natural armor,
DR 10/magic,
Freeze(Ex),
Doesn't need to eat or breathe,
-4 Size modifier to Hide checks,
-1 Size modifier to attack rolls,
-1 Size modifier to AC,
Acid, Cold, and Fire resistence 10

[B]Feats:[/B] Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Goliath Greathammer) (1st), 
Iron Will (3rd),
Multiattack (6th),
Power Attack (Fighter 1st),
Improved Bull Rush (Fighter 2nd),
Awesome Blow (9th)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 13       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 13/6
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Hide                       6    +1    -2    +5
Intimidate                 3    -1          +2
Knowledge(Religion)        0    -1          -1
Listen                     2    +1    +2    +5
Spot                       2    +1    +2    +5
Survival                   0    +1          +1

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Heartcrusher         35,360gp   60lb
Fullplate            91,000gp   50lb
Longbow               3,500gp    6lb
Ring of Freedom      40,000gp   --lb
Vest of Resist +5    25,000gp    1lb
Amulet of Health+2    4,000gp   --lb
20 Arrows                 1gp    3lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]125lb     [B]Money:[/B]1,140gp  0sp  0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               532  1064  1600  3200  8000

[B]Age:[/B] 50
[B]Height:[/B] 8' 7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 900lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Red 
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark gray and craggy
```
*Appearance:* Heartless stands an imposing 8'7" tall and weighs a monstrous 900lbs.  His armored, hulking dull gray form is solid with muscle.  He carries a large two-handed hammer that he seems more than capable of using to devastating effect.  His eyes burn red as if they were gateways to a furnace of hellfire.  His great, bloodstained maw is usually fixed in a neutral position, neither frowning nor smiling.

*Background:* (I'd like to tie Heartless' background in with one of the other characters, preferrably a spellcaster.  Heartless needs an owner  )

Heartless used to be known as Graklek, and was part of a group of gargoyles that made their lair in a mountain range on the 176th layer of the Abyss.  He was sold by his elders to a fiendish magic user when he was young, and bound to serve.  He spent the next several years of his life defending the magic user's stronghold against diabolic enemies, growing freakishly large as he feasted on the flesh of his fallen devils.

While he was out on a short hunting flight one day, he spotted a small caravan heading down out of the mountains.  He descended upon them to kill and eat, and was surprised when he was met by a couple of large humanoids, one of which wielded a large two-handed hammer.  The fight was brutal, but ended swiftly with Graklek beating one of the humanoids to death with the corpse of the other one.  He laid into the rest of the caravan with a terrible glee.  He kept one of the caravan drivers alive for a particularly long time, enjoying its torment.  Before it died, it spat out its last words at Graklek, "You are a heartless monster, may the gods condem your soul to an eternity of pain."  So much did Graklek like those words, that he took on a new name, "Heartless."  He kept the giant hammer as a reminder of that pleasant day, and has been very satisfied with the destruction he can deal with it.

(The remainder of his background will wait until I find out #1. If I'm in the game, and #2. If anyone else in the game wants me to work his story in with theirs. If not, I'll change his background a bit.)

Stat rolls:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=158278

4th level stat bump went into Str
8th level stat bump went into Con

Hitpoint rolls:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=158313
Re-rolling 2's on the hitpoints:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=158314

Edit - Forgot to list what the two weapons and the armor were:

Heartcrusher is a +1 Large Adamantine Lawful Outsider Bane Wounding Goliath Greathammer
The Longbow is a +1 Large Mighty Composite Longbow (+10 str bonus)
The fullplate is +5 Mithral Full Plate of Acid, Cold, and Fire resistence
The Vest is a Vest of Resistence +5
The Ring is a Ring of Freedom of Movement
The Amulet is an Amulet of Health +2

Edit 2 - And now I just saw that Voadam was interested in playing an advanced gargoyle as well.  Crap.  Hey Voadam, how about we play a gargoyle duo?  I'll be Smash, and you can be Grab.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 28, 2005)

Holy Cow a +6 will save? 
please boost this by whatever means necessary - DC 24 Will saves will not be uncommon. 
since many of the charaters are undead, and BoB is harmless looking - you will be the primary target of mind effecting spells.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 28, 2005)

Good point, looks like I'll have to ditch the cloak of displacement for a cloak of resistence.  I can ditch Weapon Focus for Iron Will too.  Also, I forgot to add the saves from 3 levels of fighter.

Edited.  Thanks EvilHalfling.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 28, 2005)

Eh... I'm a fan of leaving an Achilles Heel in my characters. After all, weaknesses build character, even if they don't 'win' the game.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 28, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Eh... I'm a fan of leaving an Achilles Heel in my characters. After all, weaknesses build character, even if they don't 'win' the game.




Well, if DC 24 will saves will be common, I'll still be failing half the time.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 28, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Eh... I'm a fan of leaving an Achilles Heel in my characters. After all, weaknesses build character, even if they don't 'win' the game.




If you are doing it on purpose that one thing, but building high level characters is hard.  I have only played a PC this strong once, and I have never spent 200,000 on equipment.  My other high level PC had +2-3 equipment mostly, and not optimized at that.  Most of his wealth was an artifact identical to the moaning diamond but which would vanish after a single day of use. 

Purchasing BoB's equipment took several tries and I'm still not entirely satisfied with my choices.  BoB's Achilles Heel will be the blatant stupidity and naivitae that comes with an 8 int.  and no Outer Planes knowledge.  If he ends the adventure well I will prolly be disappointed. 

Peter any decision on the mute dretch and spell casting?  I saw someone else manage it with several rods of silence and the feat silent spell.  I would prefer just to burn a feat for speech - or the loss of some other Ability - telepathy, scare or stinking cloud for instance.  As an NPC I missed the mute part when BoB first appeared, and hand waved it away when I did realize it.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 28, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Peter any decision on the mute dretch and spell casting?  I saw someone else manage it with several rods of silence and the feat silent spell.  I would prefer just to burn a feat for speech - or the loss of some other Ability - telepathy, scare or stinking cloud for instance.  As an NPC I missed the mute part when BoB first appeared, and hand waved it away when I did realize it.




You might want to look into the Nonverbal Spell feat from the Planar Handbook.  It's kind of like natural spell, except you don't have to speak, just make some sort of noise.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 28, 2005)

Just burn a single feat and your dretch can talk. Your'e like Meowf or something. Call the feat something like "Unique Dretch: Able to talk"

Or you could take Nonverbal Spell from Planar handbook. That seems to do the trick by allowing you to cast spells fine, but leaves you mute and you will have to communciate telepathically.  

Or you know.. have a wand of ghost sound or magic mouth or something.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 29, 2005)

okay - non verbal spell feat it is  
I love the idea of him making mewing noises, farting sounds and moaning to cast spells.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Edit 2 - And now I just saw that Voadam was interested in playing an advanced gargoyle as well.  Crap.  Hey Voadam, how about we play a gargoyle duo?  I'll be Smash, and you can be Grab.




Gargoyle siblings, the Bruiser Brothers. With their awesome blow feats they like to play badmitton with opponents, knocking them through each others' threatened areas back and forth drawing AoOs as the prey gets knocked around, then again when the prey tries to get up.

Similar characters but a good team as long as nobody throws around a DC 24 will save.

Anybody else got a suggestion on boosting will saves for gargoyle bruisers?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Scion Elvin Ghost Psion/Pyrokineticist/Thrallherd*

Below is my completed character submision, instead of a Half Fiend Cleric, I decided to go an Elvin Ghost.  He is 99% complete all I need to do is spend a little more money on items, and create his 14th level Thrall.  

[sblock]
	
	



```
Eldarath 'Scion' Evergreen
Male Elvin Ghost Psion (Kineticist) 5 / Pyrokineticist 4 / Thrallherd 1

Alignment: Neutral Evil
Deity: Vecna
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Base Speed: Flight 30'(Perfect)

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=158430]STATS[/url]
Str: 13 +1
Dex: 18 +4
Con: -- (formerly 7)
Int: 18(22) +4(+6) +1 level adjustment 
Wis: 15 +2
Cha: 20(24) +5(+7) +1 level adjustment

HP: 99 (12 + [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=158466]10d12[/url] + 8 Psionic Body feat)

AC: 25(27) (10Base + 4Dex + 6 Bracers +5(+7) Deflection)

Saves: 
Fortitude: +5 (5 base) 
Reflex: +9 (5 base +4 dex)
Will: +9 (7 base +2 wis) 

Init: +4

Base attack bonus: +5

Attacks: 
Phantoms Kiss: +10 2d4+2 20x2 (+2d6 Psionic Weapon, + 2d6 Weapon afire)


Skills
Bluff 12 (5 rank +7 Cha)
Concentration 20 (13 ranks +7 Cha)
Craft 7 (1 rank +6 Int)
Diplomacy* 11 (4 rank +7 Cha)
Hide 12 (0 ranks +4 dex +8 ghost skills)
Intimidate 17 (10 rank +7 Cha)
Knowledge (Arcana) 19 (13 ranks +6 Int)
Knowledge (Planes) 19 (13 ranks +6 Int)
Knowledge (Psionics) 19 (13 ranks +6 Int)
Knowledge (Religion) 14 (8 ranks +6 Int)
Listen 12 (0 ranks +2 Wis +2 racial +8 ghost skills)
Psicraft 19 (13 ranks +6 Int)
Search 16 (0 ranks +6 Int +2 racial +8 ghost skills)
Spot 12 (0 ranks +2 Wis +2 racial +8 ghost skills)
*cross class skill

Feats
Psionic Weapon(P), Psionic Body(P), Inquisitor(P), Expanded Knowledge(Mind Link)(P), Exotic 
Weapon Prof(Spiked Chain), Maximised Power
(P)=Psionic Feats

Equipment
Nobles Outfit

Phantom's Kiss (+1 Brilliant Energy, Ghost Touch, Spiked Chain) 72000gp 10lb
Bracers of Armour +6 36000gp
Brooch of Shielding 1500gp
Cloak of charisma +4 16000gp
Glove of Storing 10000gp
Headband of Intellect +4 16000gp
Ring of X-Ray Vision 25000gp


Treasure:  19500gp,  sp,  cp
Weight Carried: 10lbs

Special Abilities:

Elvin
+2 Dex -2 Con
Immunity to sleep spells & effects
+2 vs enchantment spell or effects
Low light vision
Elvin Weapon Prof: longsword, rapier, longbow, comp longbow, shortbow & comp shortbow
+2 on Listen, Search & Spot
Secret door detection (search check if within 5' of secret door)

Ghost
Undead Traits: Darkvision 60', Immunity to mind-affecting effects, poison, sleep effects,
paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability 
drain, energy drain, fortitude save effects, fatigue & exhaustion effects.
+4 Charisma 
+8 to Hide, Listen, Search & Spot
SA: Manifestation, Malevolence(DC 22), Corrupting Gaze (DC 22), Draining Touch (1d4 ability 
drain, heal 5 hit points per attack)
SQ: Rejuvenation, Turn Resistence +4

Pyrokineticist
Fire Lash: 15' ectoplasmic whip 1d8
Fire Adaption: +4 saves vs fire effects, fire resistance 10
Hand Afire: Touch attack 2d6 fire damage
Bolt of Fire: 60' ranged 10d6 fire damage (1d6/ class level)
Weapon Afire: +2d6 fire damage to any weapon

Thrall
Thrall Leadership Score: 21
Thrall: 14th level Thrall (maximum Thrall level of Character level -1)
Belivers: 60 (1st), 6 (2nd), 3 (3rd), 1 (4th), 1 (5th)

Powers Known  PP:40
1st- Energy Ray, Entangling Ectoplasm, Inertial Armour, Know Direction & Location
Mind Link(expanded knowledge feat), Missive.
2nd- Concealing Amorpha, Cloud Mind, Detect Hostile Intent, Energy Missle.
3rd- Energy Retort, Psychic Blast

Height: 5'
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Pale white

Appearance:
Before you hovers the translucent image of a handsome elegantly robed elvin lord.


History:
Eldarath was born a sickly child into the noble house of Evergreen, Eldarath always
felt that his overly demanding and critical father blamed him for the loss of his mother, 
thus Eldarath learnt to compensate for his phyiscal disabilities by excelling into more 
esoteric areas, Eldarath thus hoped to gain the approval and recognition of not only his 
father but but also of his peers.

It was during Eldarath's research into ancient religious texts that Eldarath stumbled
across an ancient elvin ritual, which would enable him to leave behind the frailties of 
his fleshly form and transcend into a higher incorporeal form. 

With the help of his only friend and mentor (a secret follower of Vecna) Eldarath began 
to make preperations for this ritual, when his father found out what he was planning he 
confronted his son and threatened to expose his vile acts and have him banished. 

His father was very surpirsed when Eldarath manifested his hidden psionic powers, Eldarath 
was able to stun and strangle his father, Eldarath then completed the ritual and burnt 
down the family estate to cover all trace of his deeds.

With his transcendance to a incorporeal form, Eldarath changed his name to Scion, as a 
mocking tribute to father, who always wanted Eldarath to be a worthy scion of house 
Evergreen.

Scion has spent the decades since that day, hidden in the background of Elvin society
slying mantipulating events to futher strengthen his power base and futher his hidden 
agenda. 

Recently Scion was directed by mighty Vecna himself to lend aid to a powerful 
demon prince, although Scion isn't thrilled about his assignment, he is wise enough 
to know it wouldn't be wise to cross his undying master.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 29, 2005)

*Strong Ghosts*: Man, that's the second ghost build I've seen with a strength score... is it really needed? I thought incorporeal creatures didn't have strength scores. Am I wrong?

*Weak-Willed Gargoyles*: You can always make a custom item of WILL boosting. As it only affects one save, I imagine that it'll be cheaper than a cloak of resistance. You'd just have to find a way of making it a different kind of bonus so that it would stack with the enhancement bonus from the cloak of resistance.

Iron Will (_unnamed_) + Prieapt of Wisdom (_enhancement_) + Cloak of Resistance (_enhancement_) + Headband of Bull-Headedness (_morale_)​


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Strong Ghosts*: Man, that's the second ghost build I've seen with a strength score... is it really needed? I thought incorporeal creatures didn't have strength scores. Am I wrong?




Ghosts can manifest to physical form at will, so I would assume they still need a Strength score.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 29, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Ghosts can manifest to physical form at will, so I would assume they still need a Strength score.




Yeah,  I just reread that and noted that I had confused general combat (manifested) with the various special abilities (the touches) that use the dex modifier rather than the strength modifier.

_*Edit*: Strength Statistic reinstated._


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 29, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> This is going to be good.




Too bad most devils won't be that susceptible to seduction... Extreme racial hatreds, lacking gender-identities, and all. (Most fiends are asexual, right? Except for Erinyes, Succubi and Mariliths, they seem to have no gender-identifying traits in their depictions. (no private parts).



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Also, regarding the succubus, they make killer Marshals as well ("add cha bonus to..." for minor auras). Or just imagine all the crazy power points a Succubus Wilder would have (are psionics allowed?).




You don't say... Could you perhaps send me a copy of the class? Pretty please  . Nephtys66@hotmail.com 



			
				Peter said:
			
		

> About a paragraph of background is all I require, other than a correct character sheet.
> ...
> That seems counterintuitive given the "drama is everything, roleplaying not roll-playing!" philosophy of the last decade or so, right? But seriously, this way is more functional and will keep everyone engaged in a good way.




I agree.  Character-development belongs in the game, not the character sheet. I enjoy role-playing, but I'm already in a couple of games that's all about talking, so this game will be refreshing. 




			
				Peter said:
			
		

> Holy crap, now I'm terrified.




Nah, it just means she'll be safe from most spells. She'll still be vulnerable against melee attacks, even with her AC of 35 . Her main weakness is a lack of offensive ability.




			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Strong Ghosts*: Man, that's the second ghost build I've seen with a strength score... is it really needed? I thought incorporeal creatures didn't have strength scores. Am I wrong?




They do when on the Ethereal Plane, but I agree it seems a bit suboptimal in general.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 29, 2005)

*The Wilder*:
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/classes/wilder.htm

*The Marshal*:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20030906b


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 29, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *The Marshal*:
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20030906b






That's a wonderful class, Thank you. I'll rework my character right away.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2005)

I think my gargoyle Haakon is complete now. A large and quick brutal bruiser, with an adamantine sword to cut through barriers.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 29, 2005)

Avaniel (The Kiss of Steel)

Succubus 6(hd)+6(la) Blackguard 2 Marshal 1
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=157624

Alignment: CE
Gender: Female
Height/Weight: 6ft/125lbs

Hit Dice / HP: 6d8+2d10+1d8+54 / 99
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30ft, fly 50ft (average)
AC: 35(+13(armour)+3(dex)+9 natural), touch 13, flatfooted 32
BaB / Grapple: +8 / +14

Attack:
Claw +14 melee (1d6+6+15(when flanking and using Master of Tactics))
Composite Long Bow: +12, 1d8+1+6+(2d6 against Lawful Outsiders)+(2d6 against Evil Outsiders)+15(when flanking and using Master of Tactics)
Silvered Fiendbane Glaive +14 melee (1d10+1+9+2d6(against Evil ousiders)+15(when flanking and using Master of Tactics))
Full Attack:
2 claws +14 melee (1d6+6+15(when flanking and using Master of Tactics)) 
Composite Long Bow: +12/+7, 1d8+1+6+(2d6 against Lawful Outsiders)+(2d6 against Evil Outsiders)+15(when flanking and using Master of Tactics)
Silvered Fiendbane Glaive +14/+9 melee (1d10+1+9+2d6(against Evil ousiders)+15(when flanking and using Master of Tactics))

Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft or 5ft/10ft

Special Attacks:
Energy Drain: (kiss causes 1 neg level and suggestion to be kissed again) DC  29(10+cha+1/2hd)
Spell-like abilities: At will-charm monster (DC 30), detect good, detect thoughts (DC 27), ethereal jaunt  (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), polymorph (humanoid form only, no limit on duration), suggestion (DC  28), greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are  Charisma-based.
Summon demon: Once per day a succubus can attempt to summon 1 vrock with a 30% chance of success. 

Special Qualities:
Damage reduction 10/cold iron or good 
Darkvision 60 ft. 
Immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10 
Spell resistance 18
Telepathy 100 ft. 
Tongues 

Class Abilities:
Aura of evil, detect good, poison use, Dark blessing, smite good 1/day.
Minor Aura: Master of Tactics (all allies add her Cha bonus to damage when flanking.)

Saves:
Fort: 32 (6+3+2+6+15)
Ref: 24 (6+0+0+3+15)
Will: 25 (6+0+2+2+15)

Abilities:
STR: 22/+6 (15+2(race)+4(enhancement)+1(level)) 
DEX: 17/+3 (11+2(race)+4(enhancement)) 
CON: 22/+6 (16+2(race)+4(enhancement)) 
INT: 14/+2 (8+6(race)) 
WIS: 15/+2 (11+4(race)) 
CHA: 41/+15 (18+16(race)+6(enhancement)+1(level))  

Skills: sp: 104 (8+2x4 + 8+2x5 + 2+2x2 + 4+2) 
Bluff.................. 26 (11+15)
Diplomacy.............. 29 (11+15+3)
Disguise............... 20 (5+15)
Escape Artist.......... 8 (5+3)
Hide................... 8 (5+3)
Intimidate............. 26 (11+15)
Knowledge(The Planes).. 13 (11+2)
Knowledge(War)......... 13 (11+2)
Listen................. 21 (11+2+8(racial))
Move Silently.......... 7 (4+3)
Search................. 5 (2+3)
Spot................... 21 (11+2+8(racial))
Survival............... 6 (4+2)
Speak Language:.Infernal (2) 

Feats:
Cleave
Improved Sunder
Power Attack
Combat Reflexes
Skill Focus (Diplomacy) (bonus feat)

Spells:
1: Corrupt Weapon

Equipment:

Kiss of the Abyss
Mighty (+6) Composite Longbow +1 of Bane against Lawful Outsiders and Bane against Evil Outsiders: 19000gp
1d8, x3, 110 ft., 3 lb., Piercing

Arrows (60): 3 gp, 0 lb (in quiver).	

Mithral Full Plate +5: 35'500gp 
+13, +3, -2, 35%, 20 ft., 25 lb.

Silvered Glaive of Fiendbane+1 (Bane against Evil outsiders): 8398gp
1d10+1 x3, 10lb.
-
Amulet of Health +4: 16'000gp
Belt of Giant Strength +4: 16000gp
Cloak of Charisma +6: 36'000gp
Efficient Quiver: 1800gp
Gloves of Dexterity +4: 16'000gp
Portable Hole: 20'000gp
Ring of Evasion: 25'000gp

Silversheen x4: 1 hour,One vial will coat a single melee weapon or 20 units of ammunition. 1000 gp.

Bless weapon (oil)x5: 500 gp

Wand of Cure Light wounds x2 (100 charges): 1500gp
Wand of Cause Light Wounds (50 charges): 750gp

Weight: 40-45lb.

200'000 - 195'768gp

Background:
Eternity is such a long time, so everything can not be told. Her mother Hanamila, ancient even then, was one of the original fallen celestials who broke free from the tyranny of the heavens and Avaniel has ever lived under her powerful shadow.
 Like all Succubi she sook power, only her methods differed. Instead of the bedchamber (though she had her share of that as well) she chose the battlefield, and grew into a brilliant military leader. Her unique skills would serve her well, but in time she fell out of favour with her Demonlord and was sent off with a tiny, if elite, group on a mission probably intended to get rid of her.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 29, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> That's a wonderful class, Thank you. I'll rework my character right away.




Just keep in mind that it won't affect the Undead members of the group (Immune to Mind Affecting). Or perhaps that would be a DM ruling. As written it's a morale bonus as as bard songs don't affect the undead I don't think the auras would either.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2005)

Minor aura Force of Will: Bonus on Will saves. might be useful for the gargoyles if DC 24 will saves come up.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 29, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I think my gargoyle Haakon is complete now. A large and quick brutal bruiser, with an adamantine sword to cut through barriers.




You forgot to add in the -1 Size modifier to your attack. 

And good call on the Adamantine weapon, now we've both got a way of getting through those hard-to-crack doors. 

Edit - And your saves are wonky.  A Gargoyle advanced to 7HD has Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5.  Don't short-change yourself on those Will saves man!


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 29, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Just keep in mind that it won't affect the Undead members of the group (Immune to Mind Affecting). Or perhaps that would be a DM ruling. As written it's a morale bonus as as bard songs don't affect the undead I don't think the auras would either.




And they can't voluntarily choose to lower their immunity to that particular effect? Like one can lower ones SR and choose to be affected by certain (friendly) spells.



> Minor aura Force of Will: Bonus on Will saves. might be useful for the gargoyles if DC 24 will saves come up.




But it's so limited... A +15 to damage to all allies who fight in a flanking position will be useful almost every battle, and she can only choose one aura since I want to keep the bonus to her own saves that she gets from Blackguard.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 29, 2005)

SRD said:
			
		

> # Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).



I dont see any wiggle room. 
BoB won't ever get the flanking bonus, but the undead wont benifit from either aura. 
Really it depends on party make up, I still wish there was a cleric.  I dont suppose any of the Blackguards or rogues bought healing wands? or inflict wands for the undead?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 29, 2005)

Why won't BoB benefit from the flanking bonus? Are Dretches somehow immune to mind-affecting effects? Or am I confusing who BoB is?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 29, 2005)

BoB will do his best to escape all melee situations. BoB threating an opponent involves him yelling and running away.  I don't even think he can use his staff as a weapon - its human sized and he isn't.  Now if someone gets a wild hare and polymorphs him into his all time favoriate demon form (type III) he might fight.  

btw.  if a type III demon has 4 arms and a type V has six, why does a type IV only have 2?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Why won't BoB benefit from the flanking bonus? Are Dretches somehow immune to mind-affecting effects? Or am I confusing who BoB is?




Bob's a sorcerer, and as a cowardly small dretch presumably one who avoids melee unless forced into it.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2005)

A Cleric is coming. I hope to have him up today.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 29, 2005)

Ahh, I (mis)understood that there was some sort of mechanical reason why he/she couldn't.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 29, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Strong Ghosts*: Man, that's the second ghost build I've seen with a strength score... is it really needed? I thought incorporeal creatures didn't have strength scores. Am I wrong?



Actually all incorporeal creatures have a strength score, but it's only usable against other incorporeal/ethereal creatures.

Also it was the lowest score rolled, so I had to put it somewhere.  Which turned out to be a good thing as he was then able to take the Psionic Weapon feat.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> okay - non verbal spell feat it is
> I love the idea of him making mewing noises, farting sounds and moaning to cast spells.



There is a monstrous feat (from savage species) called surrogate spellcasting.

*Surrogate Spellcasting*
You substitute verbal and somatic components when casting spells.

*Prerequisite:* Wis 13, nonhumanoid or nonhumanoid form.

*Benefit:* You complete the verbal and somatic components of a spell by substituting vocalisations and gestures appropriate to your shape.  You must still have suitable appendage and vocal organs.  For example a giant eagle could substitute screeches and waves of it's talons for the normal verbal and somatic components of a spell.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 30, 2005)

Still checking in. Everything looks good. October 1st is a couple of days away. 

Just to note- I am only going to pick 5 characters and then everyone else will be alts (Bobitron's submission is an alt to start by request).


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 30, 2005)

We are almost ready. THERE IS STILL ONE MORE DAY TO SUBMIT (or revise) A CHARACTER. 

So far we have characters from: 

Lobo Lurker: Havelocke Summerstar; Ghost Elven Ranger 10/ECL+5

Evil Halfling: BoB;  Asexual Dretch Sorcerer 11/ECL +4

Pencil & Paper: Sarol; Human Monk 1/Vampire/ECL +8 <-- this one seems wrong and a bit incomplete. Can you revise? Should have 7 character levels. I may have missed something. Let me know!

Shayuri: Thorn: Human Half-fiend Rogue 3/Fighter 4/Shadowdancer 4/ECL +4

Voadam: Haakon: (advanced)Gargoyle Fighter 2 Barbarian 1 /ECL +12

IcyCool: Heartless: (advanced) Gargoyle Fighter 3 / ECL +12

Nephtys: Avaniel: Succubus Blackguard 2 Marshall 1 / ECL +12

Lord Raven88: Eldarath 'Scion' Evergreen:  Elvin Ghost Psion 5/Pyrokineticist 4/Thrallherd 1/+5

(ALT) Bobitron: Eris Ashburne, Human Ghost Rogue 10/ECL +5


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 30, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> Pencil & Paper: Sarol; Human Monk 1/Vampire/ECL +8 <-- this one seems wrong and a bit incomplete. Can you revise? Should have 7 character levels. I may have missed something. Let me know!




Added the last stat at weapons,and wrote the LVL to 7.

I raised a human monk to level 7 and then used the template of vampire. 
that was done correctly, right? or shall i take him up one more level before the tamplate?.

P&P


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 30, 2005)

Pencil and paper said:
			
		

> Added the last stat at weapons,and wrote the LVL to 7.
> 
> I raised a human monk to level 7 and then used the template of vampire.
> that was done correctly, right? or shall i take him up one more level before the tamplate?.
> ...




Nope, thats correct. For some reason I saw Human Monk1  earlier. ok! Great, thanks.


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 30, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> For some reason I saw Human Monk1  earlier



It was.
I had forgoten to write the 7


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 30, 2005)

I rolled up and put together a lich cleric... but then I remembered something vitally important. _I don't like playing clerics._

It is a missing niche though.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 30, 2005)

The blackguard now has wands - and the vamp monk had a bucket of healing potions he can't drink.   but mabey scotty will come through with his cleric- 
hmm vampire cleric "a cure serious wounds for you and 10 hp for me - oh Im sorry were those your levels?  I have a restoration, yes its a touch spell as well...."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 30, 2005)

Abilities: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=159186
Hit Points: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=159246

*Klassandra Doomrunner*
*Female Dwarf Lich/Cleric 11*
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil
*Deity:* Abbathor

*Height:* 3'-9"
*Weight:* 115#
*Skin:* White
*Eyes:* Red
*Hair:* Silver
*Age:* 300 (before becoming lich)

*Str:* 13 (+1) [13, -6 age, +6 item]
*Dex:* 6 (-2) [12, -6 age]
*Con:* - [10, +2 race, -6 age, removed template]
*Int:* 18 (+4) [13, +3 age, +2 template]
*Wis:* 23 (+6) [16, +3 age, +2 level, +2 template]
*Cha:* 16 (+3) [13, -2 race, +3 age, +2 template]

*Racial Abilities:* +2 CON, –2 CHA; Medium; Speed 20 feet; Darkvision 60 feet; Stonecunning; Weapon Familiarity; Stability; +2 racial saving throw bonus against poison; +2 racial saving throw bonus against spells or spell-like effects; +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids; +4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type; +2 racial bonus on Appraise and Craft checks that are related to stone or metal; Languages: Common and Dwarven / Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran and Undercommon; Favored Class: Fighter.

*Class Abilities:* Turn Undead.

*Template Abilities:* Touch Attack, Fear Aura (Su), Paralyzing Touch (Su), Turn Resistance (Ex), Damage Reduction (Su), Immunity to cold, electricity, polymorph, and mind-affecting attacks (Ex).

*Hit Dice:* 11d12
*HP:* 91
*AC:* 26 (-2 Dex, +10 Armor, +3 Shield, +5 Natural)
*Armor Check Penalty:* -6
*Init:* +2 (-2 Dex, +4 Feat)
*Speed:* 20ft

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +8 [+7 base, +1 Item]
*Reflex:* +4 [+3 base, -2 Dex, +2 Feat, +1 Item]
*Will:* +14 [+7 base, +6 Wis, +1 Item]

*BAB:* +8/+3

*Melee:* +9 (1d8+5, Touch Attack)
*Melee:* +10 (1d8+2/x3/B, Warhammer)

*Skills*
*Heal:* +20 [14 ranks, +6 Wis]
*Hide:* +20 [14 ranks, -2 Dex, +8 Template]
*Knowledge (religion):* +18 [14 ranks, +4 Int]
*Knowledge (the planes):* +18 [14 ranks, +4 Int]
*Listen:* +14 [0 ranks, +6 Wis, +8 Template]
*Move Silently:* +6 [0 ranks, -2 Dex, +8 Template]
*Search:* +12 [0 ranks, +4 Int, +8 Template]
*Sense Motive:* +14 [0 ranks, +6 Wis, +8 Template]
*Spellcraft:* +18 [14 ranks, +4 Int]
*Spot:* +14 [0 ranks, +6 Wis, +8 Template]

*Spells*
*Domains:* Evil, Trickery
*Spell Save:* 16 + spell level
*Spells/Day:* 6|7+1/6+1/5+1/4+1/3+1/2+1
*Spells:*
*0:* Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Inflict Minor Wounds, Read Magic, Resistance
*1:* Bane, Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self*, Divine Favor, Inflict Light Wounds, Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I
*2:* Cure Moderate Wounds, Death Knell, Hold Person, Inflict Moderate Wounds, Invisibility*, Sound Burst, Summon Monster II
*3:* Contagion, Cure Serious Wounds, Inflict Serious Wounds, Magic Circle against Good*, Searing Light, Summon Monster III
*4:* Confusion*, Cure Critical Wounds, Inflict Critical Wounds, Magic Weapon, Greater, Summon Monster IV
*5:* Dispel Good*, Flame Strike, Mass Cure Light Wounds, Summon Monster V
*6:* Create Undead, Mislead*, Summon Monster VI
* Domain Spell

*Turning*
*Times/Day:* 10
*Check:* 1d20+3
*Damage:* 2d6+14
*0 or lower:* 7 HD
*1-3:* 8 HD
*4-6:* 9 HD
*7-9:* 10 HD
*10-12:* 11 HD
*13-15:* 12 HD
*16-18:* 13 HD
*19-21:* 14 HD
*22 or higher:* 15 HD

*Feats:*
Extra Turning
Craft Wondrous Items
Improved Initiative
Lightning Reflexes

*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, Abyssal, Infernal, Terran

*Equipment:*
Traveler’s Outfit (-, -, Worn)
Belt of Giant’s Strength +6 (36,000gp, 1#, Worn)
Dwarven Plate +2 (20,500gp, 50#, Worn)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000gp, 1#, Worn)
Mithral Heavy Shield +1 (2,020gp, 5#, Carried)
Unholy Warhammer +1 (18,312gp, 5#, Belt)
Handy Haversack (2,000gp, 5#, Back)
Phylactery (120,000gp, 0#, Haversack)
Silver Unholy Symbol (25gp, 1#, Haversack)
50 feet of Silk Rope (10gp, 5#, Haversack)
5 flasks of Unholy Water (125gp, 5#, Haversack)
Treasure (8gp, 0#, Haversack)
------------------------------
Total (200,000gp, 67#)

*Appearance:* At first glance Klassandra appears to be a normal dwarf. But upon closer inspection her gaunt features and glowing eyes show her true nature. That of a lich. A lich wearing dwarven plate, carrying a shield, and weilding a warhammer.

*Background:* Klassandra spent most of her life searching for the secrets needed to prolong her life. Being a devoted follower of Abbathor, she wished to extend her life so that she could increase her own wealth. At last as she was in her venerable years she had what she needed to create her phylactery.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah. Having to purchase that phylactery really hurts.  
Interesting to see that our builds were so similar Tailspinner. 

No Incense of Meditation? only 4,900 gp and it maximizes all your spells prepared. Fairly handy if you ask me.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2005)

*Orlaff Traveillian*

Death Knight Undead (Human) Cleric 10 
Chaotic Evil

Str: 23 (17+4 DK+2 enhancement)  +6
Dex: 12 (11+1 4th level bonus+2 enhancement)  +2
Con: - (10 no Con for undead)
Int: 14 ()  +2
Wis: 21 (17+2 DK+2 enhancement)  +5
Cha: 18 (13+2 DK+2 enhancement+1 8th level bonus)  +5

Hp: 81 
AC 31, Touch 14, Flat 28
Init +2 
BAB +7/+2, Grap +13
Speed 20’ (base 30’, heavy armor)
Fort +9 (generally immune unless also effects objects), Ref +9, Will +14

Melee

+15/+10  +3 Large Alchemical Silver Impacting (double threat range) Mage Bane (extra +2 and +2d6 damage vs. arcane casters and those with arcane spell-like abilities) Heavy Mace 2d6+8 b 19-20/x2 50,192gp 
+14/+9 MW Long Spear 1d8+6 20/x3 p 308gp reach
+14/+9 MW Cold Iron Sickle 1d6+6 20/x2 s 312gp 

Ranged

+9/+4 Dagger 1d4+5, 19-20/x2, p/s 10'r 2gp (x3) (three at belt)
+9/+4	Javelin 1d6+5 20/x3, p 30’r 1gp (x12)(extra x12 on mount)
+9/+4 Hammer, Light 20/x2 b 20’r 1gp (x2)

Medium, 6'1" tall, 130 wt, yrs old
A few strands of Black hair, Glowing points of orange for eyes, rotting blackened skin. 

Speaks Common, Abyssal and Infernal 

Skills 65 (2x13+26Int+13Hum.)

Concentration (12+4Cha)
Diplomacy (10+4Cha)
Heal (5+5Wis+2 Kit)
Intimidation xx (2+4Cha)
Knowledge (arcana) (5+2Int)
Knowledge (history) (1+2Int)
Knowledge (religion) (5+2Int)
Listen (+5Wis+2Ioun)
Profession (soldier) (1+5Wis)
Ride xx (5+2Dex+1 MW saddle, +2 to stay in saddle) 
Search xx (+2Int)
Sense Motive xx (1+5Wis)
Spellcraft (10+2Int)
Spot xx (+5Wis+2Ioun)

Feats
-Extra Turning (Domain Bonus)
-Weapon Focus Mace (Domain Bonus)
-Quickdraw
-Spell Penetration
-Lightning Reflexes	
-Improved Spell Penetration
-Blind Fight

Death Knight Traits
-all current and future HD are d12’s
-Natural Armor +5
-Touch attack 1d8+cha mod and Con. Drain of one, Will Save DC10+1/2 HD+Cha Mod for half and no Con. Loss. 
-Abyssal Blast 10d6 eldritch fire 20’ radius spread within 800’ damage is half fire and half divine power Reflex save DC 10+1/2HD+Cha mod for half. Once per day. 
-Fear Aura Creatures of less than 5HD within 15’ must make a Will save DC10+1/2HD+Cha mod or be affected by a fear spell as cast by a sorcerer of DK’s level. 
-Undead Followers up to 2x level in Hit Dice of Followers. (see details below)
-Damage Reduction 15/magic
-Immune to Cold, Electricity, and polymorph
-Spell resistance 20
-Summon Mount—Nightmare (see details below)
-Undead Traits—Immune to mind-affecting effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromantic effects and effects that require a Fort save unless it also works on objects. Not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, ability drain, energy drain or death from massive damage. A death knight cannot be raised and resurrection works only if willing. 
-Darkvision 60’ range

Human Traits
-Bonus feat and skills

Cleric Abilities
-Rebuke/Control Undead  1d20+4+Cha. Mod--Damage 2d6+level+4+Cha. Mod
-Evil and Chaotic Aura
-Divine Spells
-Domain Undeath Extra turning feat, Spells--Detect Undead, Desecrate, Animate Dead, Death Ward, Circle of Doom, Create Undead, Control Undead, Create Greater Undead, Energy Drain
-Domain War Weapon Focus Mace, Spells--Magic Weapon, Spiritual Weapon, Magic Vestment, Divine Power, Flame Strike, Blade Barrier, Power Word Blind, Power Word Stun, Power Word Kill

Spells per Day  6, 5+1, 5+1, 4+1, 4+1, 2+1
Spells typically memorized
-0 Level DC: 15
--Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magicx2, Light, Read Magic, Virtue
-1st Level  DC: 16 
--Bless, Bane, Detect Undead (D), Shield of Faith, Command  
-2nd Level 2 DC: 17
--Bull’s Strength, Align Weapon, Spiritual Weapon (D), Eagle’s Splendor, Energy Resistance  
-3rd Level  DC: 17
--Animate Dead (D), Prayer, Invisibility Purge, Dispel Magic, Searing Light
-4th Level   DC: 18
--Divine Power (D), Recitation (Complete Divine), Cure Critical Wounds, Restoration, Summon Monster IV (Howler, Fiendish monstrous spider, Large, or Fiendish Snake, Huge Viper) 
-5th Level   DC:  19
Flame Strike (D), Righteous Might, Subvert Planer Essence (Complete Divine)
-6th Level   DC:   20
--Not Applicable until next level

Gear

Armor +3 Mithral Heavy Plate (races of stone) of Fire Resistance +12 AC Max. dex. +2, armor check penalty -5 38,000 gp.
Boots Winged 15,000gp
Minor Cloak of Displacement 24,000gp
Phylactery of Undead Turning (+4 levels when turning) 11,000gp
Periapt of Wisdom (+2) 4,000gp
Ioun Stones (+1 Insight to AC, +2 enhancement to Str., Cha., Dex. and Alertness)
39,000gp 
Ring of Protection +1 2,000gp
Ring of Resistance +2 4,000gp
True Holy Symbol of Orcus (neck) 500gp (+2 turning)
Scroll spells—Protection from Law, Sanctuary, Remove Paralysis, Restoration, lesser, Desecratex2, Cloak of Chaos 4150gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750gp (wand sheath on belt)
Wand of Inflict Light Wounds 750gp (wand sheath on belt)
Potion of inflict light wounds x2 100gp (pouch) 
Unholy text of Orcus
Triple Weapon Capsule retainer loaded with Ghostblight x2 and Quickspark 675gp 
--(on mace)
Triple Weapon Capsule retainer loaded with Quicksilver x2 and Quickspark 575gp 
--(on longspear)

Backpack (center back) 2gp
Map/Scroll Case (side) 1gp
4 Torches (2 backpack 2 saddle bags) 4cp
Flint & Steel (Belt pouch) 1gp
5 Tindertwigs (Belt pouch) 5gp
Silk Rope 100’ with grapnel (backpack) 15gp
Sunrodx5 (backpack) 10gp
Healers’ Bag 50gp (larger belt pouch)
Cleric’s Vestments 

MW Military saddle 210gp
Saddle Bags 4gp
Bit and Bridle 2gp
MW Studded Leather horse Barding 250gp
20 days animal feed 1gp

Coins- 4pp, 13gp, 9sp, 6cp (pouch)
gems 500gp x6, 100gp x7, 50gp x1, 10gp x6(pouch)

Appearance/Personality
-Orlaff Traveillian was perhaps once a handsome man, tall and powerfully built if pale and with a certain aloof harshness. Now his visage is a blackened skull with a few bits of rotting flesh, stands of once lustrous hair hanging limply, and glowing orange pinpoints for eyes. An aura of fear and evil surrounds him and lesser men shrink before him. Undead seem attracted to him and a pack of them follow him around eager to do his bidding. A collection of gem stones or crystals whirl eerily in the air about his head. They seem to move in an erratic pattern, but never collide. He always wears a suit of very heavy plate armor, once beautifully crafted of Mithral, but now marked with countless battle scars. In his hand a large silvery skull headed mace he calls simply ‘Thirst’, stained with the blood of countless victims is always present. A pale sickly light emanates from eyes of the skull when Orlaff wields it in combat. A silver holy symbol to Orcus is worn about the neck along with a large black pearl on a red gold chain. A quiver of javelins hangs at his shoulder. His cloak swirls about him almost as if it has mind of its own and his image seems to flicker with movement even when standing still. He moves with a slow steady martial stride. His movements are relentless and he never tires. His voice when he speaks is seems to come with great effort from far away. It is soft and papery, but he can manage to shout orders with great force. He rides a black horse with flaming hooves and steaming nostrils into battle.   

History/Background
-Orlaff Traveillian was born into an old aristocratic family, once proud, but fallen on hard times. The family had a long history of military service and Orlaff was trained from a young age to be a soldier. He could have had a promising future. His parents however, were cruel and intolerant. At even the slightest failing young Orlaff was beaten and locked in the family crypt. In the darkness, surrounded by the dead, he slowly developed a hatred of his parents and indeed all living people. Orcus reached out to the spirit of this boy and molded him in that dark place of the dead. Eventually, when he was only 12 he slew his parents and tossed their bodies into the moat below the castle walls, not wishing to spoil his crypt with their bodies. The servants fled from the blood stained lad and for some months he was alone with the dead and his own dark thoughts. He performed dark rites to his patron and grew in power. He tricked all who came to the castle and slew them. Though still only a boy, he rode to battle fulfilling his family’s obligation to serve and reveled in the killing. He became fear far and wide as a warrior/priest of unequaled cruelty and violence. As his evil and power grew Orcus rewarded him with the gift of undead status and he became a Death Night. For many more years he spread death and destruction on the mortal plane. Most often his troops were undead hoards. He enjoys torturing information from prisoners with a gentle caress that slowly painfully rips the life from them. Eventually, the forces of good arrayed an overwhelming force to end his evil and rather than face defeat he traveled to the Abyss to serve his Demonic masters more directly, though he longs for a chance to return to the mortal realm and slay more of the hated living.  

Mount
-‘Bonestrider’  Nightmare	
[sblock]
Size/Type:Large Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar)
Hit Dice:5d8+15 (38 hp)
Initiative: +6
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 90 ft. (good)
Armor Class: 27* (-1 size, +2 Dex, +13 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 25
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+14
Attack: Hoof +9 melee (1d8+4 plus 1d4 fire)
Full Attack: 2 hooves +9 melee (1d8+4 plus 1d4 fire) and bite +4 melee (1d8+2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Flaming hooves, smoke
Special Qualities: Astral projection, darkvision 60 ft., etherealness
Saves: Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +6
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 12
Skills: Concentration +12, Diplomacy +3, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (the planes) +10, Listen +12, Move Silently +11, Search +10, Sense Motive +10, Spot +12, Survival +10 (+12 on other planes and following tracks)
Feats: Alertness, Improved Initiative, Run
Environment: A evil-aligned plane
Alignment: Always neutral evil
Advancement: 7-10 HD (Large); 11-18 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment: +4 (cohort)
*MW Studded Leather Barding

A nightmare is about the size of a light war horse. 

Combat
A nightmare can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also fight unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check. A nightmare’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. 

Flaming Hooves (Su) A blow from a nightmare’s hooves sets combustible materials alight. 

Smoke (Su) During the excitement of battle, a nightmare snorts and neighs with rage. This snorting fills a 15-foot cone with a hot, sulfurous smoke that chokes and blinds opponents. Anyone in the cone must succeed on a DC 16 Fortitude save or take a -2 penalty on all attack and damage rolls until 1d6 minutes after leaving the cone. The cone lasts 1 round, and the nightmare uses it once as a free action during its turn each round. The save DC is Constitution-based. Because of the smoke it gives off, a nightmare has concealment against creatures 5 feet away and total concealment against creatures 10 feet or farther away. The smoke does not obscure the nightmare’s vision at all. 

Astral Projection and Etherealness (Su) These abilities function just like the spells of the same names (caster level 20th); a nightmare can use either at will. 

Carrying Capacity A light load for a nightmare is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301-600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601-900 pounds. 
[/sblock]

Undead Minions

[sblock]
-Currently 3 Ghouls, 1 Ghast, 6 Med. Skeletons, 1 Wight
--as book, but add light crossbows with 10 bolts to each skeleton 216gp, and leather armor 60gp to each skeleton. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2005)

Updated sheet. Added brief but functional background.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 1, 2005)

OK, today is the day. After this, I am forming a new OOC post (specifically for the game) and a Rogues Gallery thread as well as the game thread itself.  

There are so many good characters here, so I hate to exclude anyone. And as I said, everyone who isn't in first will be an alt. It is very likely that many of the people not initially in, will get in, because I see dropouts all the time. Things come up. That said, I won't be upset with you or "mean" to you or anything if you have to drop out at any point. Just let me know so we can get to an alt. 

Your'e all awesome. 

OK. 

Characters will be (initially): 

Nephtys: Avaniel: Succubus Blackguard 2 Marshall 1 / ECL +12
Tailspinner: Klassandra Doomrunner Dwarf Lich Cleric 11 / ECL +4
Shayuri: Thorn Half Fiend Rogue 3/Fighter 4/Shadowdancer 4 / ECL +4
Voadam: Haakon the Gargoyle fighter 2 barbarian 1 / ECL +12
Evil Halfling: BoB; Asexual Dretch Sorcerer 11/ECL +4 

Everyone else is an alt! If anyone would like to re-make a character (I found very few roguey characters to choose from!) feel free. Thank you all for your submissions.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, I can't say I'm not disappointed my character wasn't a first round draft choice. Put me down as an alternate. Peter, if there are things about the character you didn't like, I'll be happy to make changes if an opening comes up. Have fun all and slay a devil for me!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 1, 2005)

2nd Character Submission (alternate, of course). 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=159641
10d12+12=99
Rerolling 1's & 2's (1d12=5)

*Vorryn Kimm*; Human (_Lich_) Warlock 11

```
Str: 13 +1   HP: 102     Fort +6    DR 3/cold iron
  Dex: 18 +4   BAB +8/+3   Refl +10   DR 15/magic & bludgeoning
  Con: -- --   AC: 34      Will +12   Immune to Mind Affecting
  Int: 16 +3   -flat: 25   
  Wis: 14 +2   -touch: 16  
  Cha: 24 +7   Init +4     Spd 30 ft.
```
*[COMBAT]*

```
Eldritch Blast (ranged touch)  +12/+7 att   6d6+0 dmg   20/x2  60'  magic
  MW Morningstar                 +10/+5 att   1d8+1 dmg   20/x2  n/a  B/P
  Lich Touch (touch attack)      +9 att       1d8+5 dmg   20/x2  n/a  neg
```
*[ABILITIES]*

```
[B]Race[/B]: Extra skill point, Extra Feat
  [B]Lich[/B]: [sblock]
[B]Size and Type[/B]: The creature’s type changes to undead. Do not 
recalculate base attack bonus, saves, or skill points. Size is unchanged.
Hit Dice: Increase all current and future Hit Dice to d12s.
[B]Armor Class[/B]: A lich has a +5 natural armor bonus or the base creature’s
natural armor bonus, whichever is better.
[B]Attack[/B]: A lich has a touch attack that it can use once per round. If the
 base creature can use weapons, the lich retains this ability. A creature with 
natural weapons retains those natural weapons. A lich fighting without weapons
uses either its touch attack or its primary natural weapon (if it has any). A lich
armed with a weapon uses its touch or a weapon, as it desires.
[B]Full Attack[/B]: A lich fighting without weapons uses either its touch attack
(see above) or its natural weapons (if it has any). If armed with a weapon, it 
usually uses the weapon as its primary attack along with a touch as a natural 
secondary attack, provided it has a way to make that attack (either a free
hand or a natural weapon that it can use as a secondary attack).
[B]Damage[/B]: A lich without natural weapons has a touch attack that 
uses negative energy to deal 1d8+5 points of damage to living creatures; 
a Will save (DC 10 + ½ lich’s HD + lich’s Cha modifier) halves the damage.
A lich with natural weapons can use its touch attack or its natural weaponry,
as it prefers. If it chooses the latter, it deals 1d8+5 points of extra damage 
on one natural weapon attack.
[B]Special Attacks[/B]: A lich retains all the base creature’s special attacks
 and gains those described below. Save DCs are equal to 10 + ½ lich’s HD 
+ lich’s Cha modifier unless otherwise noted.
[B]Fear Aura (Su)[/B]: Liches are shrouded in a dreadful aura of death and
evil. Creatures of less than 5 HD in a 60-foot radius that look at the lich 
must succeed on a Will save or be affected as though by a fear spell from
a sorcerer of the lich’s level. A creature that successfully saves cannot 
be affected again by the same lich’s aura for 24 hours.
[B]Paralyzing Touch (Su)[/B]: Any living creature a lich hits with its touch
attack must succeed on a Fortitude save or be permanently paralyzed. 
Remove paralysis or any spell that can remove a curse can free the victim
(see the bestow curse spell description).

The effect cannot be dispelled. Anyone paralyzed by a lich seems dead,
though a DC 20 Spot check or a DC 15 Heal check reveals that the victim 
is still alive.
[B]Spells[/B]: A lich can cast any spells it could cast while alive.
[B]Special Qualities[/B]: A lich retains all the base creature’s special 
qualities and gains those described below.
[B]Turn Resistance (Ex)[/B]: A lich has +4 turn resistance.
[B]Damage Reduction (Su)[/B]: A lich’s undead body is tough, giving the
creature damage reduction 15/bludgeoning and magic. Its natural weapons
are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
[B]Immunities (Ex)[/B]: Liches have immunity to cold, electricity, 
polymorph (though they can use polymorph effects on themselves), 
and mind-affecting attacks.
[B]Abilities[/B]: Increase from the base creature as follows: Int +2, Wis +2, 
Cha +2. Being undead, a lich has no Constitution score.
[B]Skills[/B]: Liches have a +8 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently,
Search, Sense Motive, and Spot checks. Otherwise same as the base creature.
[/sblock]
  [B]Class[/B]: Invocations ([I]least-3; lesser-3; greater-1[/I]); Detect Magic (at will);
     Decieve Item (can take 10, always); Fiendish Resiliance (fast healing
    1 for 2 minutes (20 rounds) 1/day); Damage Resistance 3/cold iron; 
    INVOCATIONS
      [u]Least[/u]: [COLOR=Teal]Sickening Blast[/COLOR] ([SIZE=1]Fort DC 12 or become sickened[/SIZE]), [COLOR=Teal]Beguiling 
         Influence[/COLOR] ([SIZE=1]+6 Diplomacy, Bluff, & Intimidate[/SIZE]), [COLOR=Teal]Devil's Sight[/COLOR]
         ([SIZE=1]see in magical darkness 30 ft.[/SIZE])
      [u]Lesser[/u]: [COLOR=Teal]Eldritch Chain [/COLOR]([SIZE=1]DC 14; +2 targets[/SIZE]), [COLOR=Teal]Fell Flight [/COLOR]([SIZE=1]30 ft., Good
         Manueverability[/SIZE]), [COLOR=Teal]Voracious Dispelling[/COLOR] ([SIZE=1]DC 14; 1 dmg per spell 
         level dispelled[/SIZE])
      [u]Greater[/u]: [COLOR=Teal]Vitriolic Blast[/COLOR] ([SIZE=1]acid dmg; 2d6 dmg for 2 extra rounds[/SIZE])
```
*[SKILLS & FEATS]*

```
Spot, Search, Listen       +10 ( 0 ranks, +2 attribute, +8 misc)
  Hide & Move Silently       +10 ( 0 ranks, +4 attribute, +8 misc, -2 ACP)
  Concentration              +21 (14 ranks, +7 attribute, +0 misc)
  Knowledge (arcana)         +11 ( 8 ranks, +3 attribute, +0 misc)
  Knowledge (the planes)     +12 ( 9 ranks, +3 attribute, +0 misc)
  Knowledge (religion)       +11 ( 8 ranks, +3 attribute, +0 misc)
  Sense Motive               +21 ( 7 ranks, +2 attribute, +10 misc)
  Use Magic Device           +23 (14 ranks, +7 attribute, +2 misc)
  Bluff                      +12/+18* ( 5 ranks, +7 attribute, +6* misc)
  Intimidate                 +14/+20* ( 5 ranks, +7 attribute, +2/8* misc)
  Diplomacy                  +13* (0 ranks, +7 attribute, +6*misc)
```
 *LANGUAGES*: Common, Abyssal, Infernal
*FEATS*: Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Point-Blank Shot,
       Craft Wondrous Item, Precise Shot
*[EQUIPMENT]*

```
200,000 GP 
   Pylactery                       120,000 gp
   Cloak of Charisma +4             16,000 gp
   Chain Shirt +3                    9,250 
   Mithril Light Shield +3          10,159 
   Amulet of Natural Armor +2        8,000 
   Ring of Protection +2             8,000 
   Vest of Resistance +3             9,000       
   MW Morningstar                      308 gp
   Ring of Fire Resistance (minor)  12,000 gp  Resistance 10
   Wand of Cure Critical Wounds     16,800 gp  40 charges (4d8+7)
```


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 1, 2005)

*Have fun everyone! * PM me if you need me for an alt Peter.

Another scary lich idea: Cleric 3/Monk 8 (Practiced Spellcaster feat x2)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 1, 2005)

Like I said- there's a good chance you'll all make it in. A lot of the decisions were kind of arbitrary. I did choose the gargoyle from the player that thought of it first based on the idea that he thought of it first and I thought it wouldn't be fair otherwise.  

(Sorry IcyCool! It's still a great character). 

It could still happen. It seems like I've lost a couple of guys from my other campaign already.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2005)

The only undead now is the lich cleric. Is Orcus still the patron demon lord or will it be someone else because we don't need to have the undead minion explanation we were expecting when it looked like a party full of ghosts and death knights?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 1, 2005)

In this case it's up to the individual cleric to choose a deity. 

The "patron" is a demon named Tharirmun. More details in the actual play, of course!


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for choosing my character , this looks like it will be a great game.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey, no hard feelings. 

I'll go ahead and drop off the alt list though, as I probably won't be checking back in on the OOC thread.  I'll keep an eye out for the IC thread from time to time though, gotta see how you guys do!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 2, 2005)

XXX wrong thread


----------



## Pencil and paper (Oct 2, 2005)

Have a good game everyone!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 2, 2005)

Darn it my internet broke oh well if you want a rogue im there for you though


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 2, 2005)

Congrats to those who made it in, this sounds like it's gonna be an interesting game.

Peter: I'll try an keep an eye on the thread incase I'm called up as an Alt.

Have fun


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry I haven't posted in the IC thread yet, but I didn't even know it existed until now.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey, I promised October 1st!


----------

